# 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?



## Tiffy (27. August 2005)

Moin zusammen,

wer hat denn Lust auf eine Neuauflage des AB-Bootsanglertreffen in 2006 ?

Zielgebiet Deutsche Ostsee. 

Schreibt doch mal bitte Eure Vorschläge über *Wann* und *Wo*.

Dank Euch #h


----------



## Lotte (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

moin-moin,

also lust habe ich auf jeden fall!!! kann dir aber nichts zum standort bzw. zielgebiet sagen, da ich von der ostsee (langeland mal ausgenommen) keine ahnung habe!!! wünschenswert wäre allerdings, wenn man sowohl chancen auf mefo und dorsch hätte!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Und wenn man kein Boot hat und auch gerne kommen möchte, geht dat?


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Februar oder März
Travemünde/ Großenbrode/Burgtiefe/


----------



## Lotte (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man kein Boot hat und auch gerne kommen möchte, geht dat?



moin-moin,

klar geht das!!! auf meinem boot kann ich noch bis zu 3 personen mitnehmen!!! 

hatten das dieses jahr ja auch so gahandhabt!!! kein problem!!


----------



## Lachsy (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Großenbrode/Burgtiefe/Kühlungsborn

Kühlungsborn problem wäre wohl das beisamensein. Empfehlenswerter hafen. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

wenn man wüßte wie´s Wetter wird |kopfkrat   
Februar  GB oder Travemünde ein ungezwungenes Treffen :m


----------



## oh-nemo (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> klar geht das!!! auf meinem boot kann ich noch bis zu 3 personen mitnehmen!!!
> 
> hatten das dieses jahr ja auch so gahandhabt!!! kein problem!!


Dann möchte ich mal die Option auf 1 Platz anmelden :q Büddebüdde


----------



## Lotte (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

moin-moin,


			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Dann möchte ich mal die Option auf 1 Platz anmelden :q Büddebüdde



klar geht das!!! du mußt dann allerdings noch nen ortskundigen führer besorgen, wegen den dorsch-stellen!!! 

@ llklaus: februar geht immer!!! und wir haben auch im letzten jahr bewiesen, daß uns das wetter gar nicht jucken kann |supergri:m!!! aber sch**ßkalt war es trotzdem !!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Siehste Stephan, da hast Du schon einen Beifahrer :m 

Wann ist eigentlich das TT vom BAC auf Fehmarn ?


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> @ llklaus: februar geht immer!!! und wir haben auch im letzten jahr bewiesen, daß uns das wetter gar nicht jucken kann |supergri:m!!! aber sch**ßkalt war es trotzdem !!!



Wir können ja so ne Art Karnevalls - AB Bootsanglertreffen machen - Pappnase vorrausgesetzt |supergri


----------



## Lotte (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

moin-moin, 

wie wäre es denn, wenn man sich zur heringszeit am auslauf der schlei treffen würde??? dann könnte man immer noch (bei schlechtem wetter = wind) heringe in kappeln fangen!!!


----------



## Lachsy (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können ja so ne Art Karnevalls - AB Bootsanglertreffen machen - Pappnase vorrausgesetzt |supergri



klaus , ich dachte die rote nase bekommste von wat anderem ?  |supergri 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Clarissa, die Pappnase sollte eigentlich nur vor der Kälte in der Jahreszeit schützen


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> klar geht das!!! auf meinem boot kann ich noch bis zu 3 personen mitnehmen!!!
> 
> hatten das dieses jahr ja auch so gahandhabt!!! kein problem!!


Wenn es zeitlich klapp und Du noch einen Beifahrer mit an Board haben möchtest Stephan , bin ich gerne dabei 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## detlefb (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> klar geht das!!! auf meinem boot kann ich noch bis zu 3 personen mitnehmen!!!
> 
> hatten das dieses jahr ja auch so gahandhabt!!! kein problem!!



Da oh-nemo auf den 1 Platz möchte, stelle ich mich brav hinten an und bitte um Platz nr.2.


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Mensch Stephan, haste mal über eine Vergrößerung Deines Bootes nachgedacht ?


----------



## oh-nemo (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> klar geht das!!! du mußt dann allerdings noch nen ortskundigen führer besorgen, wegen den dorsch-stellen!!!


Schönes Ding Stephan #6
Bestimmt haben Raubfischer RD und Blauortsand gute 
Daten auf dem Plan 
Zumindest wenn es um den Nordwestlichen Teil der Schleswig-Holsteinischen Ostsee handelt.
Bloß wenn die beiden Junx an Bord sind fangen wir beide nix mehr  :q


----------



## Tiffy (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Vergrößern geht nicht. Stephan braucht ne Fähre  :q

Ja toll die Reaktion. Mal abwarten was noch so an Vorschläge kommt. Und wenn es wie die letzten beiden Treffen ist dann können wieder ne ganze Reihe Gastangler mit an Bord der vorhandenen Boote.

Haut inne Tasten #h


----------



## Lachsy (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

was? jörg will auch mit? sollen wir ihn endlich im floating sehn? letztes mal hat es ja nicht geklabt  |supergri 

Stephan, du wirst dein boot mal richtig auspusten dürfen , wenn das so weiter geht  |supergri oder pustet die crew  |kopfkrat 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## oh-nemo (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> was? jörg will auch mit? sollen wir ihn endlich im floating sehn? letztes mal hat es ja nicht geklabt  |supergri
> 
> Stephan, du wirst dein boot mal richtig auspusten dürfen , wenn das so weiter geht  |supergri oder pustet die crew  |kopfkrat
> 
> mfg Lachsy


Wenn Du dann da ein Michelin-Männchen siehst ,das bin ich :q
Nur mal so zur Info,im Feb bzw.vielleicht sogar März hätten wir an der ganzen Ostseeküste seeehr Gute Chancen auf reelle Dorsche.
Im März war es glaube ich da wurden reichlich 80er Dorsche nicht mal 1000 Meter vom Ufer weg gefangen(vom Belly-Boat).Das war allerdings in der Hohwachter Bucht.
Scheppen würde in diesem Zeitraum sehr Gute Aussichten auf Silber bringen.


----------



## Lotte (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

moin-moin,

melde: jasmin ist ausgebucht!!!!

oh-nemo
dedlefb
hornhechteutin
blauortsand bzw. raubfischer rd

ihr seid ja wirklich schneller als die polizei erlaubt!!!

termin ist mir relativ egal!!! ende februar bis ende märz ist suuuper!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> termin ist mir relativ egal!!! ende februar bis ende märz ist suuuper!!!


Dann machen wir das 
1 Monat auf See 
Ende Februar bis ende März :q


----------



## Lotte (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Dann machen wir das
> 1 Monat auf See
> Ende Februar bis ende März :q



von mir aus gerne !!! da wird mein weibchen aber streiken!!!

@ tiffy: denkst du bitte daran, daß am 11.02. das norwegertreffen in berlin stattfindet??? da muß ich auf jeden fall hin!!! sicherlich bin ich da nicht alleine!!!


----------



## leguan8 (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Februar März Großenbrode oder Kühlungsborn


----------



## Tiffy (27. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Wie wär denn so Mitte März ? 

Und wie wär denn Travemünde ?

Allerdings müsste man in Travemünde erst mal die Anglerische Infrastruktur von wegen Unterbringung, Slippe, Liegeplatz und Glasbiergeschäft zum Abends Treffen abchecken. Das dürfte aber recht zügig rauszufinden sein.
Muss mal mit Marina Baltica schnacken. Die haben Hütten am Bootssteg, Kneipe gleich daneben. Ein Stückchen weg kann man auch Ferienwohnungen buchen.


----------



## detlefb (28. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> melde: jasmin ist ausgebucht!!!!
> 
> ...



Na klar, bei dem Skipper ist das doch Wunder, oder ??? #6


----------



## Lachsy (28. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar, bei dem Skipper ist das doch Wunder, oder ??? #6



detlef , dem skipper fehlt noch was zum glück, er hat kein Seelöwe Robby dabei  :q  aber er hat wolf  #6


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar, bei dem Skipper ist das doch Wunder, oder ??? #6



Und dann noch bei dem Echolot #6 

@ lachsy

Das Bild mit dem Traktor kommt mir bekannt vor  |rolleyes


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> detlef , dem skipper fehlt noch was zum glück, er hat kein Seelöwe Robby dabei  :q  aber er hat wolf  #6



Oh ja Lotte , Wolf soll auch mit  |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> melde: jasmin ist ausgebucht!!!!
> 
> ...




Super!  |wavey: 

Lust hab ich immer und die Zeit bekomme ich wenn nötig 
zu 99% immer geschaufelt. Wenn Jelle mitmöchte, dann lasse ich dem Alter aber gerne den Vortritt. Schau ma mol!  #6

MFG

Kai


----------



## Lotte (28. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

moin-moin,



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ja Lotte , Wolf soll auch mit  |supergri



nee, das tue ich dem ärmsten nicht an!!! der ist sowas von wasserscheu!!!
außerdem würde der uns nur die fische wegfressen!!! der ist sowas von geil auf fisch!!!!



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> .....Kneipe gleich daneben.



das hört sich doch schon vielversprechend an |supergri:m!!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

@ *Lotte*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> .....Kneipe gleich daneben.



hört sich nicht vielversprechend an sondern ist Grundvoraussetzung für ein AB Treffen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> klar geht das!!! auf meinem boot kann ich noch bis zu 3 personen mitnehmen!!!


Dann bin ich mal auf den Termin gespannt, wenns passt bin ich da)
Sieht nämlich so aus als ob ich ein bisschen Arbeit abgenommen bekomme und so etwas mehr Zeit habe (wie ich mich da drauf freue!!)


----------



## Lachsy (28. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

thomas, ein smutje ist immer willkommen  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Tiffy (28. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin zusammen,

hab heut schon mal ein wenig rumgefragt.

Momentan geht es um die erste Märzhälfte als grober Termin. Ausgangsort Travemünde. So wie es aussieht Marina Baltica. 

Uwe Kirchhoff  ( Kurdirektor in Travemünde ) hat schon seine Unterstützung bei der Organisation signalisiert und der BAC kann sich das Treffen auch als Wertungsangeln der BAC Mitglieder als Rahmenveranstaltung vorstellen. Unterkünfte sind lt. Uwe ausreichend vorhanden und Slippen sowie Liegeplätze sind kein Problem. Das mit der Kneipe im Hafen zwecks Treffen, Schnacken und Nahrungszufuhr wird morgen geklärt. 

Der Vorteil den ich bei Travemüde sehe ist die Lage. Für die trailerbaren Boote so wie wir sie hier in der Überzahl besitzen ist es nahezu die günstigste Ausgangsposition. März rum ist oft Wind. Und die Chance vielleicht per Trailer noch ein fischbares Plätzchen zu finden ist von dort aus nicht schlecht.

Schreibt doch mal bitte was Ihr von diesem Vorschlag haltet #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Sieht doch ganz gut aus Tiffy - Termin und Austragungsort sind OK ! #6 

Aber das wichtigste wird ja morgen noch geklärt |kopfkrat   



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Kneipe im Hafen zwecks Treffen, Schnacken und Nahrungszufuhr wird morgen geklärt.


----------



## Tiffy (28. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Na ja, laut Umfrage die ich heute Abend per Telefon gestartet habe sind die Chancen auf offene Kneipe bei über 90%. Der Rest dann halt morgen persönlich mit dem Eigentümer.

Alles wird Gut  ##  #2


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

wenn der von seinem bevorstehenden Umsatz wüßte, dann lägen die Chancen bei 100% :q


----------



## oh-nemo (28. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Travemünde ist auch für die "Begleitpersonen" die nicht mit aufs Wasser fahren ganz nett.Da lässt sich immer was machen.
Wir müssen nur sehen das wir im Schlewig-Holsteiner Gewässer fischen da wir sonst ne Mäc-Pomm Erlaubniskarte bräuchten.
Im grossen und ganzen ne nette Ecke,Brodten und richtung Neustadt geht was.


----------



## Deep Sea (28. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Großenbrode in der zweiten Märzhälfte wäre mein Vorschlag.
Gute Slippe, schöne Marina und Kneipe direkt am Wasser mit Blick auf die Boote. #6


----------



## Blauortsand (28. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Cool das da an mich gedacht wird während ich mich in Norwegen mit den Fischen rumärgere!!!
Natürlich habe ich wieder Bock zu kommen und würde natürlich unsere FL Förde vorschlagen damit ich nicht so weit fahren muß außerdem ist unsere Boot so nervig zu trailern und liegt da eh schon !
Ne Spass beiseite Anfang März Marina Minde als Ausgangspunkt hätte auch was da wäre aufjedenfall Infrastrukturtechnisch Slippen und Unterkünfte auch alles vorhanden aber großenbrode würde ich mir natürlich auch anschauen!


----------



## Lotte (29. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

moin-moin,

und es werden immer mehr :q:q:q!!!

ich freue mich schon riesig!!!

kneipe ist lebenswichtig!!!! muß ich doch lachsy noch nen bier ausgeben !!! beim letzten mal hat sie ja gestreikt und das bier verschenkt |uhoh:!!!!

mir ist es vollkommen egal wo es stattfindet, wenn ich denn chancen auf den einen oder anderen dorsch habe, da schleppen mit dem schlauchi ja nicht soooooo das dolle ist!!!


----------



## guifri (29. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

will auch mitmachen...

mir wäre aufwandstechnisch großenbrode am liebsten, obwohl ich mal davon ausgeh, dass mein trailer bis nächstes jahr wieder heile ist...


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Cool das da an mich gedacht wird während ich mich in Norwegen mit den Fischen rumärgere!!!
> Natürlich habe ich wieder Bock zu kommen und würde natürlich unsere FL Förde vorschlagen damit ich nicht so weit fahren muß *außerdem ist unsere Boot so nervig zu trailern und liegt da eh schon !*
> Ne Spass beiseite Anfang März Marina Minde als Ausgangspunkt hätte auch was da wäre aufjedenfall Infrastrukturtechnisch Slippen und Unterkünfte auch alles vorhanden aber großenbrode würde ich mir natürlich auch anschauen!



Moin Jelle!

Das bedeutet ja, dass ich bei Lotte mir kann! Juhu!!  #6 

Wie gesagt wann, wie wo sch*** egal!  :q  Es ist wie zu hause ich will und kann (naja versuchs) immer!  |wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hab ich was überlesen?
Hatte es hier so kapiert, das Tffy bereits zu 90% Travemünde sagte???
Wäre auch o.k. und gibt wettermäßig noch einige Möglichkeiten mehr her, als Grobro. Auch die Fischerei Richtung MeckPomm gibt zusätzliche Würze.
Also, wenn das nicht zu sehr mit anderen Terminen kollidiert (Trollingtreff, weiterer Treff zum Trolling den CT in Kühlungsborn machen wollte, Bornholm usw.) dann sollte das sicher gehen. Wär auch mal ne Zeit und ne Gegend, wo etwas Fisch auf den Tisch käme. Beachtenswert aber auch die Dorschschonzeit.


----------



## Tiffy (30. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Mhh,

da schreibste was Dolfin. An die Dorschschonzeit hab ich ja gar nicht mehr gedacht. Besser wäre wohl wenn wir das einplanen würden. Da mir Mai zu spät ist für ein Treffen würde ich jetzt mal das letzte Wochenende im Februar vorschlagen. So wie ich das momentan überschauen kann ist da noch nix weiter geplant.

Also wie wärs ?  

3. AB-Bootsanglertreffen vom *24-26.Februar 2006* in *Travemünde*?


----------



## Lotte (30. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> 3. AB-Bootsanglertreffen vom *24-26.Februar 2006* in *Travemünde*?



also soweit ich das überschauen kann #6#6#6#6!!! kann natürlich immer noch was dazwischenkommen!!!


----------



## Hayabusa (30. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

ich wäre auch mit dabei


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Joah das sieht gut aus!


----------



## langelandsklaus (30. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> ...sind die Chancen auf offene Kneipe bei über 90%
> Alles wird Gut  ##  #2


kann definitiv nur zu 90 % zusagen !


----------



## Deep Sea (30. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Ein späterer Termin wäre mir lieber, bzgl. Wetter und Laichgeschäft der Dorsche. |kopfkrat 
Travemünde ist meines Erachtens auch nicht optimal (zu unübersichtlich, zu teuer, zu weite Wege zum Fisch), deshalb eine Zusage meinerseits nur unter Vorbehalt. #c


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Deep Sea?
Travemünde ist sicher wesenlich besser als z.B. GroBro. Man muß ja nicht in den teueren Pinten einkehren. Da gibts schon so einiges. Fischmäßig und witterungsmäßig gibt es aber einfach etwas mehr Möglichkeiten.
Ich persönlich habe einfach keine Lust, in GroBro Tickets für die Durchfahrt des Canyons zu ziehen. Wenn da gutes Wetter ist, hast du nicht nur unsere Veranstaltung, sondern auch noch den Resthafen in Action. 
Dazu kommt: Travemünde hat eine freie Slippe, freie Parkplätze und einen Kurdirektor, der auch Schleppangler ist. Ich fühl mich da eigentlich ganz wohl.

Ansonsten sollte man an die Schonzeit der Dorsche denken. Ich will niemandem etwas einreden. Aber eine Veranstaltung mit Dorschwertung käme für mich absolut nicht in Frage. Wie das bei einer privaten Ausfahrt aussieht, soll jeder mit sich ausmachen. Für mich heißt Schonzeit einfach Schonzeit. Es gibt soviel Dorsch das Jahr über....


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Warum sind die Ziele immer so südlich? Ich finde Jelles Idee mit *Flensburg * garnicht schlecht. Als Alternative Eckernförde  oder wenn man es wissen will Süd DK...


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Raubfischer RD
Wieso denn an den Forellen vorbeifahren?
Glaubst du, das die Fische in Dänemark größer sind, als bei uns? Die Flensburger Förde ist sicher auch nicht schlecht, aber die dortigen Angler wissen auch, das sie in der Regel bei den Fischgrößen im Winter etwas hinten liegen. Das konnte ich auch in Kommentaren der örtlichen Schleppangler nachlesen. Es gibt natürlich auch dort den einen oder anderen Dickfisch - aber ich glaube nicht in der Masse.
Dänemark bietet dem Strandangler natürlich tolle Möglichkeiten und etwas mehr Platz. Als Bootsangler muß ich da aber zumindest für Meefos nicht unbedingt hin.
Und nur Kilometer fahren, damit ich sie gefahren habe? Das Leben ist doch schon so teuer genug.


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Dänemark bietet dem Strandangler natürlich tolle Möglichkeiten und etwas mehr Platz. Als Bootsangler muß ich da aber zumindest für Meefos nicht unbedingt hin.




Kann ich nur zustimmen - DK war dieses Jahr ein schlechtes Mefo Jahr - jedenfalls für mich.  

@ Deep Sea

Deine Anreise nach Trave währe auch kürzer :g


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Wird das jetzt ne Pilktour oder Trolling?


----------



## Tiffy (31. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sind die Ziele immer so südlich? Ich finde Jelles Idee mit *Flensburg * garnicht schlecht. Als Alternative Eckernförde  oder wenn man es wissen will Süd DK...



Ähm, wir waren in diesem Jahr in Däneland am Lillbaelt. Da hat sich ein Großteil der Anwesenden für das nächste Treffen was in der Ecke gewünscht. Nu ist es für die Jungs aus Meck-Pomm und aus SH zu ziemlich inne Mitte.  :g


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Boh jetzt werd ich aber aus allen Seiten beschossen.... 

Ich halt ja schon die Klappe!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Also wenn es Travemünde wird werde ich versuchen auch zu kommen. Aber das kann ich erst sagen wenn mein Bereitschaftsplan fürs nächste Jahr steht. Mal sehen.
Von der Location her ist das jedenfalls schon mal super denke ich.


----------



## quicksilver540 (31. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Mädels,schön das es wieder losgehen soll#6 #6 .Mir persönlich liegt Travemünde sehr gut.Allerdings würde für mich nur der Februar in Frage kommen da ich im März leider schon kpl. ausgebucht bin#c #c .Letztes Jahr hatten wire mit dem Wetter beim Karnevalstreffen im Feb. auhch wesentlich mehr Glück als die Jungs im März.Travemünde liegt ,denke ich,für alle beteiligten am Zentralsten,und Wettermässig haben wir mit Sicherheit die meisten Möglichkeiten aufs Wasser zu kommen.Ich würde mich riesig freuen die Jungs vom letzten und vorletzten Jahr wieder zu treffen.Gruss Marco|wavey:


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, wir waren in diesem Jahr in Däneland am Lillbaelt. Da hat sich ein Großteil der Anwesenden für das nächste Treffen was in der Ecke gewünscht. Nu ist es für die Jungs aus Meck-Pomm und aus SH zu ziemlich inne Mitte.  :g



Man(n) kann es halt nicht allen recht machen :m  - -aber ich denke, dass ist der beste Kompromiss. #6


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. August 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				quicksilver540 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings würde für mich nur der Februar in Frage kommen da ich im März leider schon kpl. ausgebucht bin.T:


Wolltest Du etwa noch nach Bornholm ???? |supergri 



			
				quicksilver540 schrieb:
			
		

> Travemünde liegt ,denke ich,für alle beteiligten am Zentralsten,und Wettermässig haben wir mit Sicherheit die meisten Möglichkeiten aufs Wasser zu kommen.Ich würde mich riesig freuen die Jungs vom letzten und vorletzten Jahr wieder zu treffen.Gruss Marco|wavey:


Sehe ich ähnlich !!! :g


----------



## Deep Sea (1. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Dolfin, LL-Klaus,

ich werde darüber nachdenken |kopfkrat 

Wo wird übernachtet? Gemeinsames Hotel?


----------



## Tiffy (1. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Deep Sea schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wird übernachtet? Gemeinsames Hotel?



Mal sehen was sich da tut. Erst einmal muss ja feststehen wie viele Angler teilnehmen und wie viele davon Übernachten möchten.

Es wird auf jedenfall was angeboten werden. Nur was ist zur Zeit noch offen.

Erstmal fahre ich morgen zum AB Geburstagstreffen und ab Montag wird sich dann verschärft ums AB-Bootsanglertreffen gekümmert #h


----------



## leguan8 (1. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

also tavemünde ende februar klingt doch sehr gut. also ich und meine ms lespaul sind auch dabei.

@ rd aus dem kreis nie,

jeder kann dort angeln wie er will es ist ja ein ab bootsanglertreff trolling, pilken, oder watti baden. jeder so wie es ihm oder ihr beliebt.

trave ist auch näher dran für alle die us dem raum um raumburg oder noch südlicher kommen. bei einer lokation und den unterkünften mache ich mir keine soregn, wir haben da mit tiffy ja einen sehr guten und erfahrenen man imboot.


----------



## Mirco (1. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo

möchte mich zu diesem Treffen gern anmelden.

Da ich ja beim ersten Treffen in 2003 kurzfristig absagen mußte, bin ich froh diesmal dabei zu sein. Hab Februar/März bestimmt nix auf dem Zettel. Da müßte mir schon ein Bein Brechen...(aber ich will den Teufel nicht an die Wand pinseln)

Wäre dann auch Gastbootsangler,sofern mich jemand mit auf sein Boot nimmt.

Würde gern das Trolling kennen lernen, bin auch auch dem Pilken etc. gegenüber aufgeschlossen und flexibel.

Bei Bedarf kann ich auch noch Freunde ansprechen ob Interesse besteht. Wären dann ebenfalls Gastbootsangler.


----------



## barchetta (2. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Männers,
vorausgestzt, dass ich von der Familie grünes Licht bekomme, bin ich in Travemünde dabei.
Und wenn der Ferbruar so wird wie dieses Jahr, können wir mit schönen, dicken, silbernen Fischen rechnen-besser als in DK.
Viele Grüße
Stefan
P.S.: Tiffy und Langelandsklaus falls ihr wieder eine kleine Tombola organisieren wollt, lässt sich bestimmt etwas machen!!


----------



## detlefb (2. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				barchetta schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Tiffy und Langelandsklaus falls ihr wieder eine kleine Tombola organisieren wollt, lässt sich bestimmt etwas machen!!



Klasse Teile übrigens  :k  #6


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				barchetta schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Tiffy und Langelandsklaus falls ihr wieder eine kleine Tombola organisieren wollt, lässt sich bestimmt etwas machen!!



Wir sagen auch zu einer großen Tombola nicht nein  - immer her mit de Preise :m 
Beim letzten Treffen hat glaube ich jeder  1 oder 2 Preise bekommen


----------



## steve71 (2. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Klaus und Tiffy

Das klingt doch ganz gut! Die Ecke kenne ich NOCH nicht, bin aber immer offen für neues!
Es wird Zeit, das ich mich auch endlich mal auf ´nem AB- Treffen blicken blicken lasse!

Gruß Steve


----------



## Lotte (3. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

moin-moin,



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Beim letzten Treffen hat glaube ich jeder  1 oder 2 Preise bekommen



es waren derer sogar drei!!!! 

|kopfkrat aber es soll wohl auch leute gegeben haben, die 3 mal das gleiche gewonnen haben |supergri:m!!!!!


----------



## Freelander (4. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo Leute!

Wenn ich bis dahin mein Boot klar bekommen habe,sind Sylverpasi und ich bestimmt auch dabei.Ich muß noch einige Umbauten absolvieren,aber ich denke bis Februar müßten die abgschlossen sein.

Travemünde wäre nicht schlecht.

Gruß Freelander|wavey:


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Freelander schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Wenn ich bis dahin mein Boot klar bekommen habe,sind Sylverpasi und ich bestimmt auch dabei.Ich muß noch einige Umbauten absolvieren,aber ich denke bis Februar müßten die abgschlossen sein.
> 
> ...



Na dann leg mal los   Die Zeit rennt Dir schnell wech.


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Mkay! :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie wärs ?
> 
> 3. AB-Bootsanglertreffen vom *24-26.Februar 2006* in *Travemünde*?




Kann ich den Termin jetzt bei mir eintragen ?  

@ Tiffy - hast Du schon mit Uwe gesprochen ?


----------



## leguan8 (13. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

hallo herr effing????? wat nu?????


----------



## Tiffy (13. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Wenn Ihr treiben wollt, dann müsst Ihr Euch ne Schafherde kaufen 

Immer mit der Ruhe. Ich arbeite dran


----------



## Tiffy (14. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin zusammen,

das AB- Bootsanglertreffen wird *24-26.Februar 2006 in Travemünde * stattfinden.

über die Einzelheiten informiere ich Euch so schnell wie möglich. 

*Bitte haltet Euch schon mal den Termin frei.*

Wer Interesse hat und kommen möchte bitte mal *schreiben* mit wie vielen Personen Ihr kommen würdet. Ich brauche so ca. Zahlen was Boote, Betten und Verpflegung angeht.


----------



## Lotte (14. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

moin-mon,

also, wenn mir nichts dazwischenkommt, komme ich auf jeden fall!!! ich bringe mein boot mit!!! ist aber schon ausgebucht!!! übernachten müßte ich selbstverständlich auch irgendwo!!!


----------



## Mirco (14. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Wie gesagt, ich bin dabei!

Mein kleines Schlauchboot mit E-Motor brauch ich wohl nicht mitbringen  #d

Ich bin auf einen Platz in einem Boot angewiesen.

Daher hier offiziell meine Anfrage:

Wer nimmt mich - bitte, bitte - mit auf sein Boot?

Pilken & Naturköderangeln kann ich, Ausrüstung hab ich. Schleppen würd ich gern mal kennenlernen. Davon hab ich noch keinen Plan und es fehlt an der Ausrüstung.


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Ich komme - mit meinem Boot. Bei mir wird wohl Dipsdive mitfahren oder noch ein anderer Kumpel. Insofern bin ich ausgebucht.
Hast du einen gemeinsamen Hafenplatz im Auge, Tiffy?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin,
ich würde mich auch gerne anmelden und bräuchte einen Platz in einem Boot. Wo ist mir egal, mit meiner Nußschale brauch ich bei euch jedenfalls nicht auftauchen. Mal sehen, ich denke mal Udo meldet sich auch noch an wenn er nicht schon hat dann hoffe ich habe ich meinen Platz.
UDO?  #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Ich werde wohl auch kommen, wenn beruflich nicht´s dazwischen kommt  

Mein Boot ist mit Nappi & Wippi ausgebucht.
Eine Unterkunft ist auch unsererseits erwünscht :m


----------



## quicksilver540 (14. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Mädels,also wenn ich das hier wieder so lese kann ich wohl kaum wiederstehen#6 .Wird bestimmt ne nette Sause.Gruss Marco|wavey:


----------



## Zanderman (15. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo zusammen,

würde auch gerne teilnehmen. Kenne aber weder die Ecke Travemünde , noch habe ich Erfahrung mit dem Trolling. Würde aber meine Askelladden 470 mit 50PS 4-takt und einfachem Fishfinder mitbringen .Bin wohl schon mehrfach mit der o.a. offenen Badewannne Dorsche vor Langeland ärgern gewesen.Ansonsten würde ich gerne einem "ortskundigen" Kameraden einen Platz anbieten (ein 3. hätte zur Not auch noch Platz ,aber gegen die Fahrtrichtung).-
Hotelzimmer und Kneipe erleichtern die Sache natürlich ungemein.-Immer vorausgesetzt der Norden ist auf den Durst von hauptberuflichen Bergleuten eingestellt...........


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Moin!

Wie bei allen werd ich unter vorbehalt dabei sein (aber man kann ja schonmal alles steuern löl)! Wenn ich noch auf dem neusten Stand bin darf ich bei Lotte "Platz" nehmen... 
Freitag bis Sonntag alles klar Urlaubsschein ist schon im Druck


----------



## Lotte (15. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

moin-moin,

hier die liste für die jasmin!!!

 oh-nemo
 dedlefb
 hornhechteutin
 blauortsand bzw. raubfischer rd

wenn jelle auch mitfahren will geht das zur not auch noch!!! dann sollten wir aber nicht zuviel geraffel mitnehmen, da dieses dann doch recht viel platz wegnimmt!!! den brauchen wir doch für die vielen fischkisten |supergri|supergri|supergri!!! aber wenn sich alle beschränken, geht das auch noch!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Moin ,
freu mich schon drauf und was Unterkumpft betrifft habe ich Tiffy schon unser Hotel angeboten . Muttern macht bestimmt Sonderpreis für uns  :q .Saal,Fischköchin Claudia, Sauna und Schwimmbad wäre vorhanden . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Lotte (15. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

moin-moin,

wieviel km sind es denn dann noch zum treffen, micha???

aber eine bar habt ihr doch auch, oder???? und die sollte abends auch ein wenig länger aufhaben :q:q:q:q!!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Schwimmbad ist ja gut --- Gefriertruhen sind gefragt!!!!
Allerdings am besten beides!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> wieviel km sind es denn dann noch zum treffen, micha???
> 
> aber eine bar habt ihr doch auch, oder???? und die sollte abends auch ein wenig länger aufhaben :q:q:q:q!!!!



ca 20 km und großer Parkplatz wo auch ein paar Trailer unterkommen und wech von der Hauptstr.

Bar ? Klar Du sprichst mit dem Keeper  |supergri  , seit also artig und ich laß die Bar länger auf , unartige müssen ohne Nachtisch ins Bett  |supergri 



> Schwimmbad ist ja gut --- Gefriertruhen sind gefragt!!!!


@Dolfin
Ne Truhe haben wir nicht , reicht ein Kühlhaus  |supergri ? 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## leguan8 (15. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Also ich werde auch dabei sein. Ich bringe auchmeinBoot mit.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Alles klar Lotte! :m


----------



## oh-nemo (15. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> hier die liste für die jasmin!!!
> 
> ...


Zur Not macht einer immer den Board-Steward :q


----------



## Lotte (15. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

moin-moin,



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Not macht einer immer den Board-Steward :q



das ist doch mal ne idee!!! dann aber bitte auch im frack mit weißen handschuhen |supergri:m!!! und der letzte steward muß uns dann noch alle ins hotel fahren |supergri:m!!!


----------



## Nappi (15. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen*

Hey Jungs, gemaach gemaach!! Bis zum 24.02.06 haben wir noch 5 Monate und 10 Tage.
So wie die Sache anläuft werden wohl noch einige Anglerboard-Seiten geschrieben werden.

Zunächst sollten die Teilnehmer sich verbindlich äussern, damit eine gewisse Planungssicherheit gewährleistet ist. 

Weiterhin wird Tiffy dann in Ruhe die Planungen aufnehmen können, ich denke dass wir gemeinsam in der Lage sind Details zu jeder Zeit zu klären.

An Dich Tiffy zunächst viele Grüsse und bitte melde Dich, wenn Du irgendwelche Unterstützung brauchst.  

Ich freue mich schon jetzt  r i e s i g wenn ich dabei sein kann.

Viele Grüsse aus Köln.
Nappi


----------



## Udo Mundt (15. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Schön das es ein erneutes Treffen gibt   :z 
Bin dabei und bringe auch mein Boot mit.
@ Tiffy, laß dich nicht drängen, in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft  #6 
@ MS, Jörg kannst bei mir als Bootsjunge anheuern


----------



## Tiffy (15. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin zusammen #h

@ Michael,

ich Danke Dir für den Hinweis auf Mutters Hotel. Das ist bestimmt 'ne gute Adresse und auch ein gemütliches Haus mit bestem Service, da bin ich mir sicher. Mutter sollte mal ansagen was so ein Zimmer denn für Angelboardies kostet für das Treffen ? Das kannst Du gerne hier im Thread schreiben, denn das scheint ja der Kommunikationsweg zu sein.

@all,

Uwe Kirchhoff stellt uns auch einige interessante Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten zusammen. Wenn alles gesammelt ist werden wir das in die Infopage/Brief einbauen. So hat jeder die Möglichkeit für seine Bedürfnisse die passende Unterkunft zu buchen.

@ Nappi,
besten Dank für Dein Angebot. Werden wir bei Bedarf sicher drauf zurückkommen #h


----------



## Kleiner Fisch (17. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

#h #h 
Ich habe mir eine neue Quicksilver 460 Cruiser bestellt und möcht gerne von euch wohl wissen wie es mit Termine für Bootstreffen und Trollingtreffen in 2006 gedacht ist.Ich habe das ganze Netz dursucht und finde einfach nichts #d .Denn ich muß meinen Urlaub danach legen.Hoffentlich könnt IHR mir helfen .Denn es gibt doch nichts schöneres als mit dem Boot los zum angeln.


----------



## Lachsy (17. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Kleiner Fisch schrieb:
			
		

> #h #h
> Ich habe mir eine neue Quicksilver 460 Cruiser bestellt und möcht gerne von euch wohl wissen wie es mit Termine für Bootstreffen und Trollingtreffen in 2006 gedacht ist.Ich habe das ganze Netz dursucht und finde einfach nichts #d .Denn ich muß meinen Urlaub danach legen.Hoffentlich könnt IHR mir helfen .Denn es gibt doch nichts schöneres als mit dem Boot los zum angeln.



schau doch mal hier vorbei http://www.bootsanglerclub.de/

mfg Lachsy


----------



## winni (19. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

moin Tiffi,
auch wir sind dabei  :z 

das heißt: Clarissa, Winni, Herbert und Markus.

Und Boot natürlich

mfg Winni


----------



## Hayabusa (23. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

mein boot und ich sind auch dabei


----------



## Tiffy (23. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Na prima. Werden ja immer mehr #6

Alle Infos gibt es ca. in der 42-43 KW. Momentan hab ich ziemlich viel um die Ohren. #h


----------



## Fishing Dentist (26. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Mädels,
Ich werde auch dabei sein,Travemünde liegt ja fast vor meiner Haustür.Ich werde wohl  von meinem Wohnort und Heimathafen ,Timmendorfer Strand/Niendorf ,aus starten.Die  5km Anreise zum Apres` Fishing  dürften mir auch nicht schwer fallen. -Die Rückfahrt in die häusliche Koje dann aber schon eher.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dieter1944 (26. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Ja, warum nicht, ich habe aber nurein kleines 4,25 m - Boot. Markus_Hamburg schleppe ich mit! Das ganze müsste sich also im unmittelbaren Küstenbereich abspielen . Gebt Meldung |wavey:

Dieter


----------



## Dipsdive (27. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo Dieter,
die Lübecker Bucht eignet sich eigentlich ganz hervorragend für das küstennahe Schleppangeln #6 . Es gibt eigentlich nur eine Windrichtung, wo man schnell an seine Grenzen kommt (zumindest im Kleinboot) und zwar Wind aus Richtung Ost. Alle anderen Richtungen bieten noch Möglichkeiten zum Fischen. Speziell bei stärkeren west- und nördlichen- Winden ist man in der Neustädter Bucht sehr gut aufgehoben (kannst da auch direkt slippen). Selbst bei Nord-Ost Winden kannst du noch einen Bereich vor Pelzerhaken befischen.

Bedenken sollte man natürlich, dass sich die Brodtener "Angelverbotszone" auf dem Riff weit in die Ostsee hinauszieht. Das kann dann speziell bei westlichen Winden und ablandigen südlichen Winden für Kleinboote etwas unruhiger werden.
Aber wir wollen mal davon ausgehen, dass der Wettergott es gut mit uns meint und den Ventilator nicht auf volle Pulle stellt.
Noch ein Wort zu den Fangaussichten. Für das Schleppen auf kapitale Mefos sind die Fangchancen meines Erachtens im Februar mit die Besten. Und die Küste Mecklenburgs ist da mit heißeste Ecke in der westlichen Ostsee.

Also Dieter, lass dir das Treffen nicht entgehen....... wir fischen ja bereits ab November (Meckl. ab Dezember  ) in diesen Bereichen und haben da sicher den Einen oder Anderen Tipp für die Kollegen, die durch den Wohnort bedingt, leider nicht so oft zum Fischen kommen.

Grüße #h 
Oliver


----------



## Forellenhunter (27. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo an diese Runde.
Lese schon eine ganze Weile mit. Seit diesem Urlaub bin ich auch Ostsee-Infiziert. Spiele mit dem Gedanken, mich euch anzuschliessen. Allerdings weiss ich nicht so recht wegen meinem Boot. Ist halt nur ein 4 Meter Schlauchi mit 15PS. Meint ihr das würde gehen?|kopfkrat 
Grüße
Sören


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

scheint ja doch ein größeres Treffen zu werden #6 
@ Sören
4 Meter Radiergummi mit nem 15 ´er müßte auch dort gehen

@ Olli
wo bekommt man denn den Angelschein für MC - Pom |kopfkrat


----------



## Dipsdive (27. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo Forellenhunter,
wenn du flexibel bist und du dein Boot da slippst wo es die Wetterverhältnisse erlauben, dann steht dein Kommen sicher unter einem guten Stern. Schau doch mal in die letzte Fisch & Fang DVD.......Fuhrmann & Co. vor Rügen mit Schlauchbotten der 3,5 Klasse und 5 PS Motoren |kopfkrat .....wenn es da geht, sollte es in der Lübecker Bucht wohl auch gehen.

Grüße #h


----------



## Dipsdive (27. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> @ Olli
> wo bekommt man denn den Angelschein für MC - Pom |kopfkrat


Der einfachste Weg ist am Anfang des Jahres eine schriftliche Bestellung direkt zum Landesamt für Fischerei zu schicken. Die Bezahlung erfolgt dann mittels Überweisung. In den neuen Bundesländern bekommt man den Schein in den Angelläden und in gut sortierten Tankstellen. Wichtig ist allerdings, sich dahingehend zu informieren, ob die Angelscheine wirklich vor Ort sind! Kollegen hatten schon öfters Pech an der Tanke und mussten die Angelläden abklappern (und selbst da gab`s manchmal keine Jahreskarten sondern nur Tageskarten #d ).

Wie es im Raum Lübeck aussieht #c kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Aber vielleicht können dir andere Kollegen (die hier mitlesen) einen Schein zum Treffen mitbringen (brauchen deine Anschrift und *Fischereischeinnummer*!)

Grüße
Oliver

P.S.: was machen die Caps???


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Danke für den Tipp Olli #6 



			
				Dipsdive schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: was machen die Caps???



reden wir besser nicht drüber - die Halterung für den Kappenrahmen hat den Geist aufgegeben #t . muß mal schauen, wann die Ersatzteile kommen,

So kann ich nur Aufnäher machen - aber die sehen gut aus #6


----------



## Udo Mundt (28. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> wo bekommt man denn den Angelschein für MC - Pom |kopfkrat



Kontaktiere mal "MS".
Jörg besorgt mir bei Bedarf auch meine Karte.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Udo Mundt schrieb:
			
		

> Kontaktiere mal "MS".
> Jörg besorgt mir bei Bedarf auch meine Karte.


Jo könnte ich machen, dafür bräuchte ich dann aber die Ablichtung oder einen Scan vom Fischereischein, sonnst bekomme ich die Karte nicht.


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Jo könnte ich machen, dafür bräuchte ich dann aber die Ablichtung oder einen Scan vom Fischereischein, sonnst bekomme ich die Karte nicht.



Ach da dran soll es nicht scheitern  
Was kosten denn Tages, Saison oder aber Jahresharten ??


----------



## Dipsdive (28. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Jo könnte ich machen, dafür bräuchte ich dann aber die Ablichtung oder einen Scan vom Fischereischein, sonnst bekomme ich die Karte nicht.









......haben wir hier im nordeutschen Raum noch nie gebraucht. Und wir bestellen schon seit vielen Jahren die Karten in Sammelbriefen beim Landesamt für Fischerei in Rostock oder besorgen die Karten in Angelläden. 

Der Kartenaussteller trägt lediglich die Fischereischeinnummer direkt in die Angelerlaubnis ein. Wozu soll eine Kopie gut sein? ;+  
Bei einer Kontrolle mußt du sowieso den Fischereischein mit vorzeigen  . Schummeleien bei der Ausstellung  der Karte wären da also völlig zwecklos.

Grüße 
Oliver


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo,
auch ich kann zB. als Vereinsvorsitzender mehrere Karten beim Landesamt bestellen. Dann muß ich aber auch meine Unterschrift und den Vereinsstempel als Austeller auf die Erlaubnis bringen und bin damit haftbar für jeglichen Schindluder. Das mach ich nicht. 
Was meinst du warum hier jedes Angelgeschäft die Karten nur noch gegen Vorlage des Fichereischeins heraus gibt. Die haben alle schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Und darum brauche ich eine Kopie des Scheins denn dann wird der Name und die Nummer des Scheins im Geschäft bei der Ausgabe drauf geschrieben.
Wenn du die ganzen Ostseekarten so bekommst dann ist das doch auch gut. Habe ich weniger Arbeit.


----------



## Dipsdive (28. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> auch ich kann zB. als Vereinsvorsitzender mehrere Karten beim Landesamt bestellen. Dann muß ich aber auch meine Unterschrift und den Vereinsstempel als Austeller auf die Erlaubnis bringen und bin damit haftbar für jeglichen Schindluder. Das mach ich nicht.
> Was meinst du warum hier jedes Angelgeschäft die Karten nur noch gegen Vorlage des Fichereischeins heraus gibt. Die haben alle schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


Hallo Jörg,
möchte doch noch einmal auf deine Antwort eingehen, da doch vielleicht noch andere Kollegen für das Boardietreffen noch eine Karte benötigen.
In meinem Bekanntenkreis bestellen wir nun schon seit vielen Jahren die Karten, um Porto zu sparen, halt jeweils in Stückzahlen bis zu 10 Karten pro Sendung. Weder legen wir eine Kopie des Fischereischeines anbei (die Fischereischeinnummer aber wohl), noch versehen wir das Schreiben mit einem "Vereinsstempel". Und Jahr für Jahr schickt uns das Landesamt die Erlaubnisscheine postwendend zurück. Geht alles ganz problemlos, probiers doch  einfach mal aus #6 .
Und für den Schindluder fehlt mir ein bisschen die Phantasie. Der Erlaubnisschein ist ausdrücklich nur mit dem Fischereischein gültig. Also was sollte es jemanden bringen, dort eine Phantasienummer einzutragen |kopfkrat 
Die aufsichtsführenden Behörden bzw. Kontrolleure lassen sich immer beide Scheine zeigen. Also wo sollte man da die Staatsmacht überlisten können 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 |wavey:


----------



## Dipsdive (28. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Was kosten denn Tages, Saison oder aber Jahresharten ??


Hallo Kläuschen,
hab dich ganz vergessen. Preise in 2005 wie folgt: Jahreskarte (Kalenderjahr) € 20,-, Wochenkarte 10,- und Tageskarte 5,-.

Landesamt für Fischerei, Dr.-Lorenz-Weg 1, 18059 Rostock
Tel.: 0381-405180 oder Fax: 0381-4051843 oder mail: fischereiamt.mv@t-online.de

Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Acki (28. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-mon,
> 
> also, wenn mir nichts dazwischenkommt, komme ich auf jeden fall!!! ich bringe mein boot mit!!! ist aber schon ausgebucht!!! übernachten müßte ich selbstverständlich auch irgendwo!!!


 
Moin also ich werde mit 2 Personen und Boot dabei sein |supergri Gruß Acki
http://img137.*ih.us/img137/6813/bild0061rv.jpg


----------



## langelandsklaus (29. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Dipsdive schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kläuschen,
> hab dich ganz vergessen. Preise in 2005 wie folgt: Jahreskarte (Kalenderjahr) € 20,-, Wochenkarte 10,- und Tageskarte 5,-.
> 
> Landesamt für Fischerei, Dr.-Lorenz-Weg 1, 18059 Rostock
> ...



Danke Olli :m 
werde mich da mal nächste Woche drum kümmern.


----------



## Lotte (29. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

moin-moin,



			
				Acki schrieb:
			
		

> Moin also ich werde mit 2 Personen und Boot dabei sein |supergri Gruß Acki



klasse #6#6#6, dann können wir ja im konvoi fahren!!!

|kopfkrat ob man dann aber schon aale in der ostsee pöddern kann, kann ich dir nicht versprechen :q:q:q:q!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Dipsidive,
in allem was du da schreibst gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht. Aber wenn du mal in der Nähe bist dann gehe mal in Rerik oder Kühlungsborn in das Angelgeschäft und tu so als möchtest du eine Ostseekarte. Wenn du dann nach dem Fischereischein gefragt wirst kannst du den Verkäufern all das erzählen was du hier geschriben hast.


----------



## EckernTroll (30. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Will auch!

Wir werden voraussichtlich mit Boot und drei Mann am Start sein (Lars, hoffentlich Per et moi).

@Tiffy: Vielen Dank für die Orga bis hier und für das, was da noch kommt!


----------



## Blauortsand (30. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



> Will auch!
> 
> Wir werden voraussichtlich mit Boot und drei Mann am Start sein (Lars, hoffentlich Per et moi).


@Hans
Du sollst mir doch den Per nicht vom arbeiten abhalten Hans - da liegt ja alles Brach wenn Per und ich uns gleichzeitig auf den Treffen rumtreiben!

Schickes neues Boot warte auf eine Einladung zum Mitfahren!!!


----------



## Acki (30. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Lotte mit dem Aalpöddern wird das wohl nichts, ist  im Feb.zu kalt:q 
Wenn ich schon mal auf der Ostsee bin will ich Dorsche und Platte fangen#6 
Was wir noch brauchen ist ne Unterkunft, mit Camping im Zelt dürfte wohl zu Frostbeulen führen:q :q Gruß Acki


----------



## EckernTroll (30. September 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> @Hans
> Du sollst mir doch den Per nicht vom arbeiten abhalten Hans - da liegt ja alles Brach wenn Per und ich uns gleichzeitig auf den Treffen rumtreiben!
> 
> Schickes neues Boot warte auf eine Einladung zum Mitfahren!!!



Hey Jelle alte Säule,
mach den Laden doch zu, der Schwamm gedeiht auch ohne Euch ein paar Tage - habt Ihr danach eben noch mehr zu tun! Wie wäre es mit einem Betriebsausflug?
Die Einladung kommt - kannst Dich drauf verlassen! Ich will bei Euch aber auch mal an der Quicki schnuppern...


----------



## Sea Hawk (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo zusammen,
wäre eventuell mit eigenen Boot auch dabei.
Alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.



			
				Acki schrieb:
			
		

> Was wir noch brauchen ist ne Unterkunft, mit Camping im Zelt dürfte wohl zu Frostbeulen führen:q :q Gruß Acki


Bringe für uns ´nen schönes großes Zelt mit und 30L heißen Glühwein - dann passt dat |muahah: |muahah:

Aber mal im Ernst - Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten wären schon angebracht.
Gehe im Februar? mal von aus das die Temperaturen vielleicht knapp über den Gefrierpunkt liegen |scardie:|scardie:|scardie: .....vielleicht auch knapp darunter  |kopfkrat .

Lese munter weiter.....

Bis dann :m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## Käptn Ahab (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo Bootsangelfreunde!!!

Wenn ich mein Boot bis dahin fertig habe werde ich auch teilnehmen!!!

Habe aber auch noch eine kleine Anmerkung,wäre es nicht sinnvoll wenn die "Profis" wie Dolfin,Dipsdive und andere Inhaber größerer Boote dieses Treffen nutzen,um einige Boardies ohne eigenes Boot,das Trolling nahe zu bringen!!!
Ich möchte mich davon nicht ausnehmen und glaube das es dem Zusammenhalt der Boardies dienlich wäre!!!
Schreibt doch mal,was ihr davon haltet!!!!


----------



## Dieter1944 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo und guten Abend!

Tut mir leid, ich muss schon absagen, gerade für dieses Wochenende ist was wichtiges persönlches dazwischengekommen.

Ich werde das hier aber weiter verfolgen und würde mich freuen, wenn alles so klappt wie erhofft!!

Grüße an alle


Dieter


----------



## Tiffy (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin zusammen,

wir kommen nun in die heiße Phase der Planung.

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe nehmen mittlerweile 12 Boote teil. Das wären;

Open Air
Lespaul
Fofftein
Jasmin
Baloo
Quicki
Zanderman
Udo Mund ( sorry wie war noch mal der Bootsname ? )
Clarissa
Hayabusa
FishingDentist ( fährt von Timmendorf aus )
EckernTroll

falls ich jemanden vergessen oder übersehen habe, SORRY. Bitte schreibt dann schnell ob ihr kommt. Falls jemand der aufgeführt ist, nicht kommt bitte ich ebenfalls um ein kurzes Posting. Bin gerade mit der Marina Baltica zugange und handle Preise für die Liegeplätze aus. 

An die Skipper;
zählt doch mal bitte Eure Besatzung durch und postet hier mit wievielen Leuten Ihr kommt. Brauche die Daten um mit dem Bistro in der Marina die Verpflegung nebst Preisen durchzusprechen.

Ich muss mich auch entschuldigen das ich so lange nix von mir hören (lesen) lassen habe. Meine Verpflichtungen im beruflichen Leben ließen leider keine Zeit mich da vorher drum zu kümmern. Nun hab ich aber den Kopf wieder frei und bin bestrebt alle notwendigen Infos bis zum Wochenende hier zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Lachsy (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Crew Clarissa 

 skipper =Winni   , Herbert, Markus,  Clarissa 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bergedorfer (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

hallo tiffy,

ich komme auch mit meinem vater.

gruss

christian


----------



## Lotte (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

moin-moin

auf der jasmin werden fahren:

lotte
oh-nemo
 dedlefb
 hornhechteutin
 blauortsand bzw. raubfischer rd


----------



## Käptn Ahab (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo Tiffy

Ich sage hiermit auch zu !!!
Boot heißt "URMEL"
Wir kommen mit 2 Pers.!!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Boot "Open Air"

Skipper: langelandsklaus
Maat 1 :Nappi
Maat 2 : Wippi


----------



## quicksilver540 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Mädels#h ich melde Boot Quicky ,Besatzung meiner einer und noch einer der mir die Fische vom Haken macht und das Boot reinigt wenn wir wieder an Land sind.#6 Muss nur noch nen blöden finden.Nee im ernst melde 2Personen an.Gruss Marco


----------



## angelloenne (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo,
Thomas und ich werden auch wieder dabei sein.


----------



## Lotte (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				angelloenne schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Thomas und ich werden auch wieder dabei sein.



:q:q:q freut mich ganz besonders :q:q:q


----------



## Tiffy (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin zusammen,

hier mal der letzte Stand;

gemeldet sind bis jetzt 17 Boote

- Open Air
- Lespaul
- Fofftein
- Jasmin
- Baloo
- Fishing Dentist
- Quicky
- Zanderman
- Free Willy Fisher
- Clarissa
- Hayabusa
- Rubber Duck
- Bergedorfer
- BlueFin
- Raptor
- Clava
- Urmel

Die Liegeplatzfrage bei der Marina Baltica ist geklärt. Falls es zu viele Boote werden hat Uwe Kirchhoff zugesagt weitere Liegeplätze zu besorgen. Diese Problematik stellt sich aber erst ab ca. 50 teilnehmenden Booten. Leider können die Hafenhütten in der Marina Baltica nicht genutzt werden. Die sind nicht Wintersicher und werden entsprechend präpariert. Das Slippen ist an der öffentlichen Slippe in Travemünde kostenlos. Von dort aus ist es nur ein kurzer Weg zur Marina Baltica.

Speiß und Trank wird gerade geklärt. 

Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten werden gerade zusammengestellt und noch diese Woche bekanntgegeben.

So das war der grobe Überlick. Wenn alles steht werd ich Euch wie gewohnt die Infos entweder per PDF Download oder als Website zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> hier die liste für die jasmin!!!
> 
> ...



Moin Lotte!

Super werde das Geraffel aufs nötigste beschränken! 

PS: ich habe meinen Nick mal entschärft :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

@ Tiffy #6 #r #r #r


----------



## detlefb (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Lotte!
> PS: ich habe meinen Nick mal entschärft :q



warum? stehst du schon bei der PETA auf der schwarzen Liste?:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Jo!


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

...ich lach mich schlapp!


----------



## detlefb (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Gröhlll, Schenkelklopf|supergri |supergri #6 
Kai? hast du  heute morgen einen Clown gefrühstückt????


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Gröhlll, Schenkelklopf|supergri |supergri #6
> Kai? hast du  heute morgen einen Clown gefrühstückt????



Jo mit Milch und Cornpops!


----------



## Tiffy (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin zusammen,

die Marina Baltica möchte uns doch nicht. Eigentlich unverständlich. Der Geschäftsführer hat Angst das jemand auf eventuell glatten Steegen ausrutscht und sich verletzt. Da er nicht weiß wie es dann mit der Haftung aussieht hat er lieber ganz abgesagt. Unverständlich! Ist eigentlich eine "saure Gurken" Zeit für die Marinas und ein wenig Leben im Hafen wäre zu der Jahreszeit bestimmt nicht schädlich. Fällt mir nur der Spruch ein; " Wegen Reichtum geschlossen"...

Ist aber auch nicht schlimm. Wir bekommen nun Liegeplätze bei der Böbs-Werft. Das ist der direkte Nachbar zur Marina Baltica. Die Gaststätte die auf dem Gelände der Baltica steht bewirtet uns und der Fussweg vom Boot zum Lokal ist nur unwesendlich weiter da ein direkter Zugang von Böbs besteht. Irgendwie möchte die Böbs Werft zwar zu der Zeit bauen ( heißt irgendwelche Pfähle für neue Steege in den Grund rammen), das sollte uns aber nicht behindern da am WE eh niemand arbeitet, Für den Freitag kann es etwas lauter sein aber wir sind ja eh auf dem Wasser. Liegeplätze gibt es jedenfalls ausreichend.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin,

und auch ich komme gerne mit meinem Böötchen "Schnappi".

Ich habe leider nur insgsamt 2 Plätze und bin sicher, dass mein Nachbar oder mein Sohn auch mitkommen werden.
Unterkunft wird nicht benötigt ( muss mich also bemühen unter der 0,5 Promille Grenze zu bleiben) 

Ich freue mich auf Euch !!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Böbs-Werft ist auch in Ordnung, solange die nicht so einen Pfahl durch mein Boot rammen 

Hauptsache für die Geselligkeit und vor allem für das leibliche Wohl ist gesorgt


----------



## Lotte (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache für die Geselligkeit und vor allem für das leibliche Wohl ist gesorgt



|muahah:|good:|muahah:|good:|muahah:|good:


----------



## angelloenne (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Zitat:
Zitat von langelandsklaus
Hauptsache für die Geselligkeit und vor allem für das leibliche Wohl ist gesorgt 


Jo,Badewanne spielen, ganz langsam Voll laufen lassen.


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				angelloenne schrieb:
			
		

> Jo,Badewanne spielen, ganz langsam Voll laufen lassen.



Mensch Michael, nicht voll laufen lassen - nur bis kurz vor dem Überlauf - kennste doch von der Badewanne, oder ??


----------



## Dorsch Uwe (3. November 2005)

*Mitangler auf Boot in der Ostsee gesucht*

Hallo Trollingfreunde,

würden auch gerne auf das Treffen kommen. Wir haben aber mal vorab eine Frage.

Wir haben ein Boot (Fjord Weekender ca. 8 Meter, 3 Tonnen, 6 Personen), mit Trollingausrüstung. Wir möchten das Boot gerne von Jan 2006 bis Mai 2006 an die Ostsee überführen, unterstellen und je nach Bedarf z. B. für ein Wochenende in die Ostsee lassen. Wir suchen jetzt vor Ort (z.B. Fehmarn, Travemünde usw.) einen Angler, der mit uns auf der Ostsee Schleppfischen Pilkern… möchte und uns bei diesem Vorhaben unterstützt. Wir brauchen also einen Unterstellplatz für das Boot (ca. 24 m²) und vor Ort ein Fahrzeug (mit 3 Tonnen Zuglast) um das Boot ins Wasser zu lassen. Eine private Unterkunft würde uns auch helfen. Wer also Spaß am Bootsangeln hat einfach melden

Gruß Dorsch Uwe


----------



## guifri (3. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

@dorschuwe

hier werden sie geholfen

http://www.wassersportzentrum.net/

ganz ehrlich: 3 tonnen würde ich für die 5 monate im wasser liegen lassen, aber in großenbrode bekommst du von herrn heydorn bestimmt auch eine möglichkeit für einen landliegeplatz genannt....


----------



## Acki (5. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin #h hallo tiffy bin auch dabei, komme mit 2 Personen und Boot#6 Gruß Acki


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (24. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ 
@ Tiffy
Ich will ja nicht drängeln, aber ich habe hier ein bisschen den Überblick verloren. Seit fast 3 Wochen überhaupt kein Posting mehr. 

Magst Du uns mal auf den neuesten Stand bringen? Das Thema scheint hier ein bisschen unterzugehen. 

Für alle Neueinsteiger: *Geplantes Bootsanglertreffen am 24.-26.02.2006 in* *Travemünde* !!! Wer interesse hat, sollte hier mal posten |bla:


----------



## Tiffy (24. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Ja sorry,

tut mir echt leid. Steckte ( und stecke noch ) die letzten Wochen bis über beide Ohren in Arbeit. Werd mal sehen das ich bis zum WE alle Infos Online bekomme. 

Orgamäßig steht alles !


----------



## Hang Loose (24. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo an Alle Bootsverrückten,

Ich wollte mich auch anmelden und mal schauen wie das so ist mit Euch Jungs. Da ich neu hier bin wollte ich mal informiert werden, was ich mitbringen muß (Boot habe ich) wann genau und wo Treffen und so weiter.
Mitte schreibt mich doch mal an wenn es wirklich alles steht.

PS Hätte noch einen Platz frei, wenn geht einen Ortskundigen, Travemünder-Ecke ist neu für mich.

Gruß Marcus  :g


----------



## Hang Loose (24. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Ich glaube gelesen zu haben das Tiffy das organisiert.

Falls Du das ließt, wie kann ich kontakt mit Dir aufnehmen. (Tel?)

Grus Marcus


----------



## Tiffy (24. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Marcus,

prima das Du dabei bist. Treffen wann und wo und so steht alles im Thread hier, der Rest dann wie geschrieben bis Sonntag auf dem Schirm per Infopage. Halt einfach das Thema im Auge.... #h


----------



## Tiffy (27. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin zusammen,

hier mal die neuesten Infos.

Angemeldet haben sich bisher folgende Boote:

- Open Air
- Lespaul
- Fofftein
- Jasmin
- Baloo
- Fishing Dentist
- Quicky
- Zanderman
- Free Willy Fisher
- Clarissa
- Hayabusa
- Rubber Duck
- Bergedorfer
- BlueFin
- Raptor
- Clava
- Urmel
- Schnappi
- Acki

nächstes WE bin ich in Travemünde und werde dort mal das Essen absprechen. Dazu benötige ich die ungefähre Anzahl derer die daran teilnehmen möchten. Den Preis für das Essen würde ich mal mit 8 - 10 Euro pro Person ansetzen. Ich muss mal schnacken was es dafür gibt. Bitte schreibt doch mal ob das so in Euerem Sinne ist und ob ihr Interresse an einem gemeinsamen Abendessen Freitag und Samstag habt. Dafür würde ich dann im Voraus per Überweisung kassieren.

Die Infos habe ich mal auf einer Homepage zusammengestellt. Diese findet Ihr HIER

Falls Ihr Fragen habt bitte postet diese. 

Das war es erst einmal. Ich geh nun wieder Schnee schüppen. Eigentlich hatte ich schon alles weg aber gerade ist der Schnee vom Dach abgerutscht und nu darf ich das noch einmal machen :c.

Beste Grüße aus einem verschneiten Gronau im Katrastophengebiet Münsterland #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hört sich gut an Tiffy ! Bei dem gemeinsammen Abendessen wären wir auch mit insgesammt 3 Personen dabei.


			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich hatte ich schon alles weg aber gerade ist der Schnee vom Dach abgerutscht und nu darf ich das noch einmal machen :c.



Ist mir gestern Abend auch so gegangen:m  - und der ist dann auch noch sooo schön fest !|uhoh:  Hauptsache es ist keiner verletzt worden.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo,
wo wird denn das groh von euch seine Unterkunft beziehen? Ich würde wenn dann von Sa auf SO ein Bett brauchen.


----------



## Acki (27. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin @Tiffy hast Du dich da mit dem Termin versehen???|kopfkrat müsste doch 24.2-26.2.06 sein oder?|kopfkrat Wir werden am  23.2 gegen Mittag dort eintreffen,und mit dem gemeinsamen Essen sind wir auch dabei#6 Gruß Acki


----------



## Tiffy (27. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Ohhhhhups, ist das peinlich...   |schlaf:

Wie ist denn der Termin dahingekommen ?? Besten Dank für den Hinweis Acki. Werd ich gleich mal ändern #h


----------



## Honeyball (28. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie ist dieser ganze Thread bis jetzt an mir vorbei gegangen, aber besser spät als nie...
Drei Fragen also:

Macht es Sinn, mit 'nem küstentauglichen Alu-Boot (Lillebelt-erprobt) inkl. 5 PS Außenboarder anzureisen?

Wenn nicht, hätte vielleicht noch jemand Platz für zwei Boardie-Kuddertour-erprobte westfälische Landratten ?

Oder kann man evtl günstig ein Boot leihen ?


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo Honeyball,

normalerweise kann mann, bei gutem Wetter, sicher auch mit deinem Boot raus. Vor Travemünde liegt aber zunächst ein größeres Sperrgebiet, in dem man nicht angeln darf. Du müßtest also stets erst einmal mehrere Meilen fahren, um wirklich fischen zu können. Wenn dann noch etwas Wind dazukommt, wird es sicher gleich nicht mehr so schön. Ob es dort Leihboote gibt, kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Platz für Euch. Ich selbst bin leider besetzt.

Tiffy
Ich nehme natürlich mit Beifahrer am Essen teil!


----------



## Tiffy (28. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Na das gute ist doch das Du mobil bist mit dem Boot Honeyball. Snoek überlegt auch ob er mit unserem Boot kommt. Je nach Wind wird der aber dann z.B. in Neustadt slippen. Ist zwar was weiter mit dem Auto aber man ist gleich und je nach Wind in einem gut zu beangelnden Gebiet.


----------



## Honeyball (28. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Tiffy,
ich gebe aber zu bedenken, dass wir das gesamte Revier nun noch überhaupt nicht kennen.
Klar könnte man z.B. in Neustadt rein ins Wasser und irgendwann einfach die Köder zum Grund lassen und hoffen, in ein Dorschrudel reinzudriften. (oder sich vorher wenigstens noch ein Echolot kaufen...:m )
Aber eigentlich sollten zwei Dinge im Vordergrund stehen:
Erstens das Zusammensein mit vielen netten Boardies
Zweitens von denen, die sich auskennen, zu lernen, wie und wo man Fische fängt.
Da wär's doch schön, wenn wir alle zusammen sein könnten


----------



## Tiffy (28. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Na das ist doch klar Honeyball. Wir treffen uns ja vorher im Hafen. Da kann man sich abschnacken und was verabreden. Immerhin ist die Chance auf der Ostsee Dorsch oder Meerforelle zu fangen erheblich höher wie zu Hause auf dem Sofa . Auch wenn man das Gebiet nicht kennt. Es gibt Handy, es gibt GPS und es gibt uns nette Bootsanglerkollegen die Dir mit Sicherheit den einen oder anderen Tipp geben werden. Wie gesagt, Wind muss passen für Dein Boot. #h


----------



## Tiffy (28. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Ach ja,

ein kleines portables Echolot hab ich noch zu Hause rumliegen. Das könnte man ruck zuck fürs Treffen an dein Boot rantüddeln.Kaufen brauchste nicht extra eins #h


----------



## Deep Sea (29. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

#h Moin Tiffy,

ich komme mit Boot (Sabine) und (voraussichtlich) 2 Anglern.

Bis dann...


----------



## Lachsy (29. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

4 personen zum Essen
Winni, Markus, Herbert und ich #h 

@Deep Sea  aber nicht ohne die AB-Mütze eintruddeln :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Deep Sea (29. November 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

#h Hallo Lachsy,

hoffentlich denk ich dran|kopfkrat


----------



## Acki (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin  Leute giebt es in der Lübeckerbucht eine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung??|kopfkrat für Sportboote?Möchte nicht gleich beim ersten Einsatz Ärger mit der WSP|krach: Gruß Acki


----------



## Dipsdive (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo Acki,
wenn es dir Spaß macht in der Lübecker Bucht rumzuballern, dann nur zu.......gesetzliche Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen sind mir nicht bekannt......und hast du irgendeinen Auftrag zu erfüllen ;+ ...hört sich gar nicht nach Angeln an, was du so vorhast :q #h


----------



## steve71 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Wie viele Seemeilen muß man denn nun fahren um aus dem Sperrgebiet zu kommen??

Gruß Steve


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo Steve,
schau dir mal die Seite vom BAC an. Gleich die erste Rubrik: Serie von Gemeinschaftfischen, 2 Seite des Threads, dort hat Clava die Grenzen des Sperrgebietes aufgezeigt und Dipsdive hat die nötigen Erläuterungen dazu eingestellt. Ich habe hier jetzt keine Karte, aber 3 Meilen dürften es schon sein.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin,
noch mal meine Frage zu der Unterkunft.
Wo pennt ihr alle und habt ihr schon gebucht? Eine Nacht, von Samstag auf Sonntag bräuchte ich ja auch ein Bettchen. |rolleyes


----------



## steve71 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo Dolfin, 

leider ließ sich das auf der BAC-Seite nicht öffnen. Aber 3 Sm sind ja nicht die Welt!

Gruß Steve


----------



## Acki (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin#h  Dipsdive ich will dort keine neuen Geschwindigkeitsrekorde aufstellen,#d bin dann zum Angeln da!!aber hin und wieder muß der Motor(60Ps)an meiner Gummiwurst ja mal ausgefahren werden#6 Gruß Acki


----------



## uhehn (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

#h Hallo boardies! #h

würde auch ganz gerne zum Treffen kommen, brauche allerdings einen Alten Hasen als Begleitung.

Bringe mein Boot mit, falls geeignet, siehe Bild. Hat aber keine Trollingausrüstung (Downrigger und sowas....)

Es wäre hilfreich für mich zu wissen wie geangelt werden soll (habe Norgeausrüstung), Tipps zu Bekleidung, Ausrüstung, etc...

LG
Uwe.


----------



## Sea Hawk (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo zusammen|bla: ,
hört sich alles ganz Prima an|rolleyes . Ich und ein Kollege von mir kommen auch mit 
eigenen Boot. Freu mich schon den einen oder anderen kennenzulernen
und das ein oder andere an Erfahrungen auszutauschen. 
Hallo Tiffy: Kannst mich und ein Kollege von mir mit in Deiner Liste eintragen.
Für ein gemeinsames Abendessen nach den angeln hätten wir auch nichts einzuwenden.
Wie sieht es mit ´ner Seekarte für diesem Gebiet um Travemünde aus ? Kann da einer günstig was besorgen |kopfkrat .




@ uhean  zitat :
Bringe mein Boot mit, falls geeignet, siehe Bild. Hat aber keine Trollingausrüstung (Downrigger und sowas....)

@ uhean : ich sage mal das Dein kleines Schiffchen ausreichend dafür geeignet ist 

Bis dann :m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## Acki (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin @ Sea Hawk hallo Dirk hab da mal ne Seekarte rausgesucht:m Gruß Acki http://j.neostrada.pl/mapy/lubucht.gif


----------



## uhehn (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Servus boardies!

Hört sich ja gut an! Wenn sich also jemand Ortskundiger findet um mit mir im Boot mitzufahren, wäre ich dabei. #6 

Müsste es nur schon vorher wissen, da ich 850+ km Anfahrt habe....:v 

LG
Uwe


----------



## Udo Mundt (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Habe vor schon am Donnerstag dort aufzuschlagen. Gehe mal davon aus , daß man die Liegeplätze an der Werft dann schon nutzen kann.
Vor Travemünde gibt es ein Sperrgebiet und innerhalb des Basislinie vor Mac-Pom darft man auch nicht fischen. Hat jemand genaue Angaben, wo diese Gebiete verlaufen.;+


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo Udo,

schau dir die von mir angesprochene Seite im BAC Board an ( etwas weiter oben), dort kannst du das Lübecker Sperrgebiet vor Brodten abstecken.
Die einzige in dem Gebiet interessante Basislinie in MeckPomm beginnt an der Spitze von Großklützhoved und geht über die Wismarer Bucht zu der signifikanten Spitze westlich von Kühlungsborn. Das bedeutet, das große Teil vom Hannibal z.B. innerhalb der Baisislinie liegen, genauso wie die Wismarer Bucht.
Reicht das oder soll ich weitere Erklärungen liefern...


----------



## Udo Mundt (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Das mit der Basislinie hat sich somit erklärt. Bis Gr0ßklützhöved werde ich kaum fahren. Das Plotterbild im BAC habe ich wohl gesehen, brauchte aber die Koordinaten zum Übertragen in mein GPS.


----------



## Robby (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Also gut, wenn keiner mit uns fahren will, wird's wohl auch so gehen. Komme mit meinem Kumpel uhehn (siehe oben).

@tiffy
Bitte reserviere auch für uns (2) eine Teilnahme am gemeinschaftlichen Abendessen.

Wir kommen schon am Donnerstag Abend, müssen wir uns selber um eine Unterkunft kümmern?

Gruss,
Robby


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

mhm ..... hätte ja evtl. auch Interesse !!!!   |bla:|bla:|bla:
kann man den Termin / Teilnehmerliste usw usw bitte mal auf der 1. Seite
festtackern ?!?!
hab das beim überschlagen des Threads wohl überlesen .....   #c


----------



## Sea Hawk (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Acki schrieb:
			
		

> Moin @ Sea Hawk hallo Dirk hab da mal ne Seekarte rausgesucht:m Gruß Acki http://j.neostrada.pl/mapy/lubucht.gif




Hallo zusammen,

besten Dank Acki für den Link #6 ,
will die ganze Sache einfach mal ein bissel hochschieben damit es nicht
in vergessenheit gelangt.|supergri .
Wird bestimmt ein geiles Treffen und mit ein bisschen Glück passt das 
auch mit den Wetter .

P.S. Wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch in`s neue (Angel) - Jahr

Bis dann:m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## leguan8 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

So ich bin bislang noch alleine auf meinem boot. ich habe noch platz für jemanden. ich werde mit udo am donnerstag aufschlagen. eigentlich wollte ich nur trollrn.


----------



## uhehn (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo Tiffy!

wie siehts mit der Teilnehmerliste aus? Sind wir (Robby und ich) "gesetzt"?

Guten Rutsch! #h 

Uwe


----------



## Acki (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin freue mich schon aufs Treffen,wird bestimmt ne tolle Sache#6 

Wüsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr#h Gruß Acki


----------



## Tiffy (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin zusammen,

hier mal die neuesten Infos zum Treffen.

Angemeldet haben sich bisher folgende Boote: ( in Klammern die Personenzahl die am Essen teilnehmen möchte )

- Open Air (3)
- Lespaul (1)
- Fofftein (2)
- Jasmin 
- Baloo (2)
- Fishing Dentist
- Quicky
- Zanderman
- Free Willy Fisher (1) + 1 für Samstag Abend (MS)
- Clarissa (4)
- Hayabusa
- Rubber Duck (3)
- Bergedorfer (2 am Samstag )
- Blue Fin (2)
- Raptor
- Clava
- Urmel
- Schnappi
- Acki (2)
- Sabine (2)
- Sea Hawk (2)
- uhehn (2)
- Icke (2)
- Breakwater

Ich wollte dann jetzt tatsächlich mal das Essen abstimmen. Wenn ich nicht völlig den Durchblick verloren habe dann sind bis jetzt 21 Personen zum Essen ( Freitag + Samstag Abend ) angemeldet. 

Falls ich jemanden vergessen habe dann liegt das an meinen äußerst häufigen Alzheimeranfällen oder auch einfach nur an meiner Schusselichkeit  Sorry dafür schon mal an dieser Stelle. Einfach mal schreiben das ihr mitmachen möchtet und ich trage Euch in die Liste ein. ( Bootsname und Anzahl Personen für das Essen )

Bitte prüft alle ob ihr auf der Liste draufsteht wenn ihr teilnehmen möchtet. Prüft bitte die Personenzahl die am Essen teilnehmen möchte. Falls was nicht stimmt dann bitte posten. 


Ab nu bin ich auch wieder öfter Online. Irgendwie war alles ein wenig Stressig in letzter Zeit. Sorry! |wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo Tiffy,

viel, heiß und preiswert - und schönes vom Faß dazu. Denn wirds was.

Noch etwas für die Jungs, die auch mal Richtung MeckPomm fischen wollen:
Ich habe soeben meine Jahreangescheine für die Küste MeckPomm bekommen. Geht jetzt auch prima per Mail:

poststelle@lf.mvnet.de

Name, Vorname, Adresse, Fischereischeinnummer und Aussteller mitteilen.
Karte kommt mit Rechnung per Brief - ohne Aufschlag für 20 Euronen.

Bis dahin!


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Bitte bei Open Air 3 Personen eintragen - nicht weil ich so einen Hunger habe, sondern da wir zu dritt anreisen:q


----------



## Tiffy (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hihi,

wenns nach Deinem Nahrungsbedarf geht dann müsste ich ja 10 schreiben Klaus...... 

*schnellwegrenn*


----------



## Bergedorfer (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo Tiffy,

kommen am Samstag mit 2 Personen zum Essen.

gruss

christian


----------



## Tiffy (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Jupp,

allns kloar christian #h


----------



## angelloenne (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo Tiffy, 
bei Team Blue Fin bitte 2 Personen eintragen.
Suche noch  eine günstige Bleibe im Umfeld,wer hat eine Adresse.


----------



## Udo Mundt (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

@ Tiffy
Wie sieht es aus, könnte man im Baltic Bay so eine Art Einfrierservice einrichten;+ 
Wollte meine voebestellte 79` ziger nicht gleich zu Sushi verarbeiten um sie in das Gefrierfach des Kühlschrankes zu bekommen |supergri


----------



## EckernTroll (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Tiffy,
auf der RubberDuck wollen drei hungrige (und durstige) Mäuler gestopft werden.

Freuen uns schon...


----------



## Acki (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin |wavey: so habe grad unsere Unterkünfte und Bootsliegeplätze gebucht,(Marina Baltica)hoffe das wir da heile ankommen|kopfkrat Gruß Acki#6


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hab ich was verschlafen?
Wir wollten doch eigentlich in der Böbs Werft liegen - oder??
Habe auch gerade mein Hütte bestellt. Muß nur noch ordentlichen Wind bestellen...


----------



## Tiffy (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Jupp alles Klar Eckern Hans #h

Nö Dolfin Hans. Hast nix verschlafen. Wir sind in der Böbs Werft. Aber da die beiden ja direkte Nachbarn sind ist das auch kein Prob wenn man sein Boot in die Baltica legt. Komisch find ich das die das jetzt machen, weil eigentlich sind ja die Steege zu glatt |kopfkrat 

Und das mit dem Wind lässt Du schön bleiben. Lümmel


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Ordentlichen Wind - nicht dollen Wind. So ne leichte 3 die über die Ostsee streicht.
Bei Ententeich freuen sich zwar die Schisser - die Fische beißen aber nicht.
Also: Ordentlicher Wind, der uns allen die Kisten voll machen!


----------



## Tiffy (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Alles klar Dolfin. Ich komm ja aus dem Ländlichen. Und da ist ordentlich immer viel  
Man denke da nur an die Redewendung;  "Ordentlich Holz vor der Hütten"


----------



## Tiffy (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Udo Mundt schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tiffy
> Wie sieht es aus, könnte man im Baltic Bay so eine Art Einfrierservice einrichten;+
> Wollte meine voebestellte 79` ziger nicht gleich zu Sushi verarbeiten um sie in das Gefrierfach des Kühlschrankes zu bekommen |supergri



Moin Udo,

die Antwort bin ich ja noch schuldig. 

Wer bei Uwe Dreesen übernachtet kann seine Fische dort einfrieren. 

Für die die keine Einfriermöglichkeit haben organisieren wir entweder in der Baltc Bay was oder halt was anderes. 

In beiden Fällen; Wichtig für Leute die diesen Service in Anspruch nehmen möchten ist eine einwandfreie Verpackung und Beschriftung der einzufrierenden Fische.

Allerdings haben wir nur 78cm lange Einfriermöglichkeiten  :q


Ach ja,

wir werden zusehen das wir den Steeg der Böbs Werft bekommen der genau an dem Schwimsteeg der Baltica liegt. Dann sind wir alle nahe zusammen. Für die Ortsfremden werden wir den Steeg noch kennzeichnen damit man ihn vom Wasser gleich erkennt.


----------



## Udo Mundt (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings haben wir nur 78cm lange Einfriermöglichkeiten  :q


das Leben ist hart :c


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Moin ,
Muttern hat eine Verantstaltung ( gibt echt noch Leute die heiraten #d :q :q ) mit 60 Personen angenommen und da muß ich helfen . Muß also leider absagen , arbeit geht halt vor :c :c .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## langelandsklaus (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings haben wir nur 78cm lange Einfriermöglichkeiten  :q



Zur Not legen wir den Gefrierschrank auf die Seite !:m


----------



## Tiffy (17. Januar 2006)

*Neue Infos !*

Hallo zusammen #h,

hier mal die neuesten wichtigen Infos zum Bootsanglertreffen.

Gefriermöglichkeiten ( 2 Truhen ) stehen direkt in der Baltic Bay zur Verfügung. 

Als Abendessen gibt es am Freitag einen deftigen Schweinebraten mit entsprechenden Beilagen und am Samstag Grünkohl mit Kassler und Kohlwurst. Die Kosten belaufen sich auf 8,- Euro pro Essen. Gibt es Moslems oder Vegetarier ?? Bitte bescheid sagen dann können wir da was anderes organisieren.

Getränke werden nicht im Voraus gebucht.

Wir können bei einer Mindestteilnehmerzahl von 20 Personen ein Frühstück in der Baltic Bay organisieren. Die Kosten pro Frühstück belaufen sich auf 6,- Euro pro Person. 

Sollte also jemand „Halbpension“ buchen macht das gerade mal 28,- Euronen für die beiden Hauptangeltage Freitag und Samstag. Bei Bedarf kann sicherlich auch am Sonntag bei entsprechender Teilnehmerzahl gefrühstückt werden.

Es dürfte auf der Hand liegen das wir so etwas im Voraus fest abmachen müssen. Deshalb wäre mir ganz Recht wenn wir Vorkasse machen. Soll heißen jeder Skipper überweist mir den Betrag der bei seiner Crew ansteht. Die Kosten lassen sich leicht selbst errechnen. Als Verwendungszweck Bootsname und gewünschte Essen. Das ganze an Sparda Bank Münster BLZ: 40060560 Konto 311496 Kontoinhaber Thomas Effing.

Die Deadline endet am Mittwoch vor dem Treffen. Bis dahin können wir das gesamte Essen wieder absagen ( Wind – Eis ) . Eine Woche vor dem Treffen muss ich die genaue Teilnehmerzahl für die jeweiligen Essen wissen. Die Teilnehmer finde ich anhand meiner Kontoauszüge raus. Soll heißen wer bis dahin nicht überwiesen hat ist raus. Sollten wir bis Mittwoch absagen werde ich das Geld schnurstracks an die Skipper zurück überweisen. Falls wir bis Mittwoch nicht abgesagt haben, wird der Betrag für das Essen fällig. Dann kann ich auch nichts zurück überweisen. 



Gemeldet sind bis jetzt ( Klammerangaben = Personen zum Abendessen )

- Open Air (3)
- Lespaul (1)
- Fofftein (*2x2*)
- Baloo (2)
- Fishing Dentist
- Quicky
- Zanderman
- Free Willy Fisher (1) + 1 für Samstag Abend (MS)
- Clarissa ( 4 mal Mittach, und 3 mal Frühstück )
- Hayabusa
- Rubber Duck (3)
- Keanu - Bergedorfer ( *2* am Samstag )
- Blue Fin (2)
- Raptor
- Clava
- Urmel
- Schnappi
- Acki (2)
- Sabine (2)
- Sea Hawk (2)
- uhehn (2)
- Icke (2)
- Breakwater
- Team Michelle
- Team Fanny
- Lilli 450 
- Team Henning ( je 3 Abend + 3 Frühstück )
- Team Hartmann GTO ( je 2 Abends )

Da wir bis jetzt nur die Abendessen auf der Liste haben möchte ich Euch mal bitten zu posten ob ihr an einem Frühstück im Hafen Interesse habt. Am besten gleich mit Teilnehmerzahl und Frühstückstage.

Ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege auch noch mal bei Uwe Kirchhoff von der Lübeck-Travemünde Tourismus für seine tatkräftige Unterstützung bedanken. #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Tach Tiffy, super Orga muß ich mal so nebenbei sagen. #6
Beim Grühnkohlessen am Samstag Abend bin ich dabei. Frühstück brauch ich aber nicht. Morgens kann ich eh noch nix essen und dann wären 6 Eus zu viel.


----------



## Trollingfischer (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo Tiffy ,

muß ich schon sagen , ist alles super organisiert !

Für uns bitte für Fr. und Sa. das Frühstück a´ 2 Personen buchen !

Bin zwar ein Allesesser aber muß es wirklich Grünkohl sein ?

Ick bin doch keene Kuh :m !

Gruß


----------



## Tiffy (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Grünkohl enthält doch alle wichtigen Vitamine und Spurenelemente die dem Körper gerade im Winter fehlen


----------



## Trollingfischer (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Jau Tiffy ,

aber du kennst ja mein Adoniskörper , der bekommt ja ein Vitaminschock ! 

Gruß


----------



## Acki (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin mit dem Grünkohlessen ist keine schlechte Idee,bei uns in Ostfriesland wird in den Wintermonaten sehr viel von dem lekeren Grünzeug verzehrt! #h Gruß Acki


Ps:
 Habe Gestern von der Marina-Baltica den Buchungsbescheid bekommen,leider nur 1 Blockhütte frei 20qm für 4 Personen... ob das zu klein ist???#c |kopfkrat


----------



## Tiffy (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Mhh,

so wie mir zur Auskunft gegeben wurde stehen die Blockhütten gar nicht zur Disposition weil die zu der Zeit Wintersicher gemacht sind. So wie mir der gute Mann der Baltica sagte sind die auch nicht Wintertauglich...

Ein wenig klein find ich die für 4 Leute. Aber das kommt ja immer drauf an. Früher haben wir mit 4 Leuten in einem 3 Personen Zelt genächtigt. Ging auch...


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Bei den Temperaturen kanns ruhig eng zugehen! Völlig ungefährlich:m


----------



## Tiffy (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo zusammen,

für die Komfortorientierten unter uns konnten wir Sonderpreise für die Zeit des Treffens im erstklassigen Maritim Hotel aushandeln







Bitte mal gucken (Klick) 

Es stehen ca. 15 Zimmereinheiten für die Zeit des AB-Treffens zur Verfügung. Übernachtet wird in komfortablen Zimmern mit Bad/WC,Radio, Farb TV, Pay TV, Telefon, Minibar und Loggia.

Inklusive ist die Teilnahme am reichhaltigem Maritim - Frühstücksbuffet und freie Benutzung des Hotelschwimmbades und der Sauna.

Einzelzimmer pro Tag nur € 56,-
Doppelzimmer pro Tag nur € 76,-

Wer die "normalen" Preise dort kennt wird das Angebot zu schätzen wissen #h


----------



## Tiffy (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Ach ja,

wer sich noch nicht dazu entschließen konnte sich für das Treffen anzumelden...

sollte sollte das jetzt bald tun. #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Schade, aber ich habe schon ne FeWo gebucht. Aber son büschen Saunen nach den harten Drills, das wär nicht schlecht gewesen...


----------



## Tiffy (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Wenne schon gebucht hast dann geh ich jetzt mal davon aus das Du ordentlichen Wind bestellt hast. Sehr Lobenswert #6


----------



## detlefb (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

@ Tiffy,

Danke#6  bei dem tollen Angebot konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## Tiffy (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Na toll, das freut mich Detlef #h

Haste im Maritim gebucht ?


----------



## detlefb (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Jepp, so war es gemeint#h


----------



## Lotte (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

moin-moin,

schlechte nachrichten jungs!!!! ich werde verzichten müssen!!! wir kommen am dienstag erst aus der antarktis zurück und haben über das wochenende noch ne "große" tagung bekommen!!!

sorry, aber ich muß absagen!!!  habe noch versucht ein paar aushilfen zu bekommen, aber scheinbar möchte keiner mehr ein wenig geld nebenbei machen!!!

deswegen muß ich leider die jasmin abmelden!!! hoffe, daß ich im nächsten jahr wieder mitmachen kann!!! 

wünsche euch ne suuuuper veranstaltung, bestes wetter und ne menge spaß!!!

@ lachsy: die bierchen bekommst du dann bei einem der nächsten treffen :q:q:q!!!


----------



## Lachsy (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

ach mensch Stephan, das kannste doch nicht machen :c :c 

aber hast recht Arbeit geht halt vor. Schade das du keine gefunden hast zu aushilfe

Dann hole ich ebend die 90+ trutte raus :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

MoinMoin!

Zusammen mit meinem Kapitän Lotte muss auch ich Leichtmatrose leider absagen. Sorry Arbeit geht vor....


----------



## Tiffy (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Jupp,

Arbeit geht vor. Kenn ich selbst leider auch oft und zu genüge. Nächstes Mal dann #h


----------



## Lachsy (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

moin jungs und mädels (bin ich eigendlich die einzigste weibliche person beim treffen? )

so hier meldung fürs Essen

4 mal Mittach, und 3 mal frühstück bitte. 

Aber nicht für mich alleine  

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Tiffy (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Allns klar Lachsy. Wer bleibt denn da im Bettchen liegen?  Weichei (erstock) :q


----------



## Lachsy (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Also es ist der Markus der morgens nie wat ißt.
Dafür verdrückt er abends mehr als ne ganze bundeswehrkompanie

Er nimmt sich aufen boot ne Fleischwurst und ne pulle Cury-Ketchup mit. die er im laufe des morgens verdrückt. Aber hier ist nur die Fleischwurst mittel zum zweck um Ketchup zu essen :q :q :q :q :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## detlefb (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Nachdem nun mein Kapt'n " Lotte" absagen mußte, suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.
Wer hat Platz auf seinem Boot für mich ??
Weiters dann per PN.


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

hallo tiffy,
du hast ja mein problem mitbekommen. ich lass aber meine meldung stehen, will irgendwie bis dahin wieder fit sein.
wir werden aber nur jeweils am abendessen teilnehmen. ich weiß garnicht, wie ich sonst ohne toralfs rühreikreationen fische fangen sollte.


----------



## Tiffy (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Dolfin. Alles wird GUT. Muss! Sonst bring ich Dir Gummihandschuhe mit  

Ich kann Eure Essen bis Mittwoch vor dem Treffen wieder absagen. Deshalb kannste bis 3 Tage vorher alles noch in Ruhe abwarten und genesen lassen.


----------



## Tiffy (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Infos !*

Moin zusammen, 

Eigenzitate sind eigentlich nicht so mein Ding. Aber so gehts halt schneller.

Ich möchte höflich daran erinnern das die Skipper das Geld fürs Essen an die im Zitat angegebene Kontonummer überweisen. Noch ist zwar Zeit genug, aber wie schnell sind 3 Wochen rum. 

Besten Dank #h





			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen #h,
> 
> hier mal die neuesten wichtigen Infos zum Bootsanglertreffen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deep Sea (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Infos !*

#h Moin Leute,

ich hoffe nur, dass sich der anhaltend harte Winter mit entsprechend niedrigen Wassertemperaturen nicht allzu negativ auf die Beißfreudigkeit der Mefos auswirkt.|gr: 
Ich denke da an unser 2. Bootanglertreffen 05 in Dänemark, als bei Wassertemperaturen um 0 Grad Celsius garnichts lief.#d  

Gruß Ralf (Deep Sea)


----------



## Tiffy (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Noch sind ja drei Wochen Zeit. Hoffen wir mal das beste #h


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> MoinMoin!
> 
> Zusammen mit meinem Kapitän Lotte muss auch ich Leichtmatrose leider absagen.



Ja,da geht´s mir ähnlich |wavey: 
Trotzdem viel Spass :m


----------



## Tiffy (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin zusammen #h

es treffen immer mehr Meldungen bei mir ein. Die aktualisierte Liste stell ich mal hier ein.

- Open Air (3)
- Lespaul (1)
- Fofftein (2)
- Baloo (2)
- Fishing Dentist
- Quicky
- Zanderman
- Free Willy Fisher (1) + 1 für Samstag Abend (MS)
- Clarissa ( je 4 mal Abend, und 3 mal Frühstück )
- Hayabusa
- Rubber Duck (3)
- Keanu - Bergedorfer ( 2 am Samstag )
- Blue Fin (2)
- Raptor
- Clava
- Urmel
- Schnappi
- Acki (2)
- Sabine (2)
- Sea Hawk (2)
- uhehn (2)
- Icke (2)
- Breakwater
- Team Michelle
- Team Fanny
- Lilli 450 
- Team Mr.Postman  ( je 3 Abend + 3 Frühstück )
- Team Hartmann GTO ( je 2 Abends )
- Team Barchetta ( 2 Samstag Abend )
- Team Taff Inaff
- Team No Name
- Team Alva

Falls ich jemanden Vergessen haben sollte bitte ich um einen sachdienlichen Hinweis.

Hier in der Liste sind bisher 32 Bootteams gemeldet. Find ich ganz große Klasse! 

Mit den Teams von BAC die bisher noch nicht auf dieser Liste stehen werden wir wohl so um die 35-40 Teams vor Ort sein. 

Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon riesig. Für den Samstag Abend haben wir wieder eine kleine Tomola bei der es einige schöne Dinge zu gewinnen gibt. 

Wird bestimmt spaßig #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hört sich gut an Tiffy !! - ooooh da fällt mir ein - ich muß ja noch Überweisen, sonst werde ich wahrscheinlich verhungern


----------



## barchetta (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hi Tiffy,
Team Barchetta wird nun auch am 25.Febr. anreisen und natürlich auch abends am gemeinsamen Essen teilnehmen (mit 2 Personen).
Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Tiffy (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Alles klaaaar Stefan. Wie konnte ich Dich nur Vergessen? *Schäm*

Ach ja. Klaus hat es ja schon angedeutet. Bitte vergesst nicht das Geld für das Essen zu überweisen. #h


----------



## barchetta (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Null problemo Tiffy,
wollen wir jetzt nur mal die Daumen drücken, dass es nicht so'n Bullenreiten wie am letzten Samstag wird.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Urmeli (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo,

Hab ein bisschen vom 3.Ab Bootsanglertreffen gelesen und das würde mich in Zukunft auch mal interessieren mit unserm Boot dort mitzumachen. Komme aus Luxemburg und wollte fragen wie denn die Gegebenheiten sind damit "Ausländer"  in der Deutschen Ostsee  angeln dürfen? Angelerlaubnisse, usw. 

Grüsse Urmeli


----------



## Lachsy (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja. Klaus hat es ja schon angedeutet. Bitte vergesst nicht das Geld für das Essen zu überweisen. #h



Überweisung ist raus .
4 personen Abends Freitag + Samstag
3 personen Frühstück Freitag + Samstag

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

hallo urmeli,
welche art der angelei willst du betreiben? möchtest du pilken, naturköderangeln oder schleppen?

das treffen findet direkt auf der grenze zwischen zwei bundesländern statt.
in schleswig holstein kannst du ohne schein fischen in mecklenburg benötigst du einen urlauberschein.

melde dich dich doch noch einmal. ich werde euch gern unterstützen, mit karten ausstatten und auf die besonderheiten hinweisen. keine angst, kommt ruhig her.


----------



## Urmeli (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hi Dolfin,

wir werden es uns überlegen mal mit unserer Jolle hochzukommen und mitzumachen, dieses Jahr allerdings nicht mehr  aber möglicherweise nächstes Jahr. Werden im mai mit dem Boot auf Langeland sein und wie jedes Jahr In der Ostsee pilken, hab aber auch schon mit NaturKöder dort geangelt. In der regel verwenden wir Naturköder nur zum Plattfischangeln. Schleppen haben wir noch nie versucht, unser Boot ist allerdings auch nicht mit Downrigger usw. ausgerüstet.  Wenn das mit den Angelscheinen schon mal Klappen würde ist das ja schon mal ne Hürde weniger.

Ich behalt das Bootsangeltreffen für nächstes Jahr im Auge..

Ciao.
Urmeli


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

alles klar urmeli,

melde dich, wenn du hilfe brauchst.


----------



## EckernTroll (8. Februar 2006)

*Wohnmobilstellplatz*

Moin Tiffy,
das Geld fürs Essen (RubberDuck - 3 Pers. je 2 Abende) ist überwiesen.

Hast Du eine Ahnung, ob man vor Ort in Hafennähe ein Wohnmobil abstellen kann - vielleicht sogar mit Stromanschluss? Dat wär 'n Hit!

Danke nochmal für extreme kümmering.


----------



## Tiffy (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Hans,

keine Ahnung ob man da ein Womo inkl Strom abstellen kann. Muss ich mal abklären. Mal sehen ob ich das übers WE rausbekomme. Heute Abend komm ich hoch zur Baltic Sea und werde Fr-Sa-So versuchen hier und da eine Meerforelle zu entnehmen


----------



## EckernTroll (9. Februar 2006)

*3-day-dream*

Moin Tiffy,
sauber! Drei Tage am Stück |schild-g- das Wetter sieht ja ganz kommod aus!
Wir werden am Samsatg mal wieder die Stollergrund Rinne durchpflügen. Ich nehme an, Du beackerst eher die "Großfischreviere" down under?

Viel Spaß und fette Trutten!


----------



## Tiffy (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Hans,

ob das Großfischreviere sind/waren schreib ich Dir dann am Montag  Wir sind in der Grobo Ecke unterwegs.

Ich wünsch Euch viel Erfolg und natürlich was gutes schönes großes silbernes #h


----------



## Tiffy (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Hans,

ich noch mal.

In direkter Nähe zur Böbs Werft gibt es einen Wohnmobilstellplatz inkl. Strom am Fischereihafen. Frag mich aber nicht wieviel das da kostet. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Tiffy (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin zusammen,

noch einmal die aktualisierte Liste der gemeldeten Teams. Bitte mal gucken ob jeder der kommt auch draufsteht. Schankedön #h

- Open Air (3)
- Lespaul (1)
- Fofftein (2)
- Baloo (2)
- Fishing Dentist
- Quicky
- Zanderman
- Free Willy Fisher (1) + 1 für Samstag Abend (MS)
- Clarissa ( je 4 mal Abend, und 3 mal Frühstück )
- Hayabusa
- Rubber Duck (3)
- Keanu - Bergedorfer ( 2 am Samstag )
- Raptor
- Clava
- Acki (2)
- Team Beluga(3)
- Sea Hawk (2)
- uhehn (2)
- Icke (2x Vollpansion)
- Breakwater
- Team Michelle
- Team Fanny
- Lilli 450 
- Team Mr.Postman  ( je 3 Abend + 3 Frühstück )
- Team Hartmann GTO ( je 2 Abends )
- Team Barchetta ( 2 Samstag Abend )
- Team Taff Inaff
- Team No Name
- Team Alva
- Team Sailfish

Uuuuund zu Schluss noch der Hinweis auf die Mücken für Nahrung. Also überweisen...Marsch Marsch!  

Falls jemand vergessen hat wohin mit dem Geld einfach den Link in meiner Sig. anklicken. #h


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Leute,

nur noch 8 Tage bis zum Bootsanglertreffen und es ist jetzt schon abzusehen, daß ich mit meinem Boot nicht teilnehmen kann. Ich habe leider einen kleinen Reparaturstau mit Boot und Trailer, den ich bis dahin nicht aufholen kann. 
:c 

@Tiffy : Bitte die "Schnappi" aus der Meldeliste nehmen. Danke und Sorry!

@all : Da ich Euch "Banausen" natürlich trotzdem gerne kennenlernen möchte würde ich mich über eine Mitfahrgelegenheit auf einem der Boote sehr freuen, egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag. Würde mich auch an den Spritkosten beteiligen. Sollte einer Platz haben oder vielleicht jemanden mit einem SBF See benötigen, dann schickt mir doch eine P/N.

Die "Schnappi" wird spätestens beim Kleinboottreffen auf Fehmarn wieder zum Einsatz kommen.

Falls sich bei mir keiner melden sollte und ich nicht teilnehmen kann, wünsche ich Euch heute schon viel Spaß und ein dickes Petri!


----------



## Tiffy (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Ja schade Reinhard. Deine Schnappi hab ich gelöscht. Vielleicht klappt es ja ein andermal.

*@ Alle die noch nicht Überwiesen haben...*

Es wird Zeit das Geld auf den Weg zu bringen. Ansonsten haben wir für Euch nichts zu Essen #c 

Heute oder morgen Abend werde ich noch mal alle nötigen Infos für das kommende Wochenende in Travemünde als ausdruckbare Downloadversion hier einstellen.  


 Ich freu mich auf Euch #h


----------



## sailfish777 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moinsen,

Team?? Sailfish wird wohl auch anreisen. Wer, wann genau und ob mit essen oder nich, is leider immer noch unklar|kopfkrat 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tiffy (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Alles klar Klaus. Sag mir bitte so schnell wie möglich bescheid wegen dem Essen #h


----------



## sailfish777 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin noch mal,

ist zwar immer noch nicht alles ganz klar, aber ich melde mal
2 Personen für Samstag zum Frühstück und Abendessen an.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tiffy (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo zusammen,


hier noch mal einige Infos zum Treffen.

Wir haben zur Zeit nicht genug Anmeldungen für das Frühstück. Da wir aber mit 15 Anmeldungen für Freitag und 17 Anmeldungen für Samstag ziemlich knapp ( jedenfalls wenn man kaufmännisch rundet  ) an den geforderten 20 Anmeldungen pro Frühstück liegen, möchten ich versuchen das Frühstück trotzdem zu realisieren. Dazu melde ich mich aber am Montag oder Dienstag nochmal. 

Das Treffen morgens ist für alle Teilnehmer um *7.30 *Uhr an der Böbs Werft.

Auf der Infopage die ihr in meiner Signatur anklicken könnt findet ihr weitere Infos. U.a. auch Links zu den Lokalitäten.

Zum Ausdrucken hab ich mal das wichtigste in einem PDF zusammengefasst.
Hier bitte klicken.

Für Rückfragen stehe ich noch bis ca. Mitte der Woche zur Verfügung. So wie es aussieht werde ich ab Donnerstag in Tramü sein.

Kommt gut an, bringt Spaß und gute Laune mit und lasst uns auf gutes Wetter hoffen. 

Bis denne #h


----------



## Lachsy (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Tiffy schrieb:
			
		

> Für Rückfragen stehe ich noch bis ca. Mitte der Woche zur Verfügung. So wie es aussieht werde ich ab Donnerstag in Tramü sein.
> 
> Kommt gut an, bringt Spaß und gute Laune mit und lasst uns auf gutes Wetter hoffen.
> 
> Bis denne #h



gutes wetter haben wir bestellt 

werden am donnerstag in travemünde eintreffen . Also tiffy finger weg von der +90 die gehört uns :q :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Nun sind es nur noch ein paar Tage |laola: 
Ich freue mich schon riesig.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern eine gute Anreise - hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


----------



## Lachsy (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

bald gehts los |laola: 

so langsam die sachen zusammensuchen....................Mittwoch alles einladen und ab die post ..................................#6 

Wir freuen uns riesig, euch alle mal wieder zu sehn, und neue Leute kennenzulernen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Tiffy (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin zusammen,

Früstück geht klar. 

Ab 6.30Uhr können alle die sich dafür angemeldet haben in der Baltic Bay frühstücken.

Nu gehts ja bald los. 

Dolfin ?? Hast Du Deine Windbestellung schon an Petrus übermittelt ? 

Kommt gut an Leute. Ich freu mich #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Ich freu mich auch muß aber im Gegensatz zu den meisten von euch noch bis Freitag arbeite. |uhoh: 
Aber denn gehts los. Hoffentlich wird der Wind nicht zu doll. Nord Ost ist für die Ecke das schlimmeste und das scheints zu werden.


----------



## Tiffy (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Tja,

das Gerechteste im Leben ist das Wetter. Das ist für alle gleich...

Hab gerade mal das Seglerwetter für die Woche studiert. 5-10 Knoten aus grobe Richtung Ost. Das ist doch noch ganz Juuut.

Ansonsten können wir ja immer noch Bier trinken  :q


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Immer locker bleiben, hab Wind bestellt. Wer will den schon bei Ententeich nix fangen?
Büschen Wind is doch besser als garkeiner. Wird schon werden...
Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf die ganze Chose schon mal!


----------



## Deep Sea (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

#h Moin Tiffy, moin Bootsangler,

nachdem meine beiden Mitfahrer aus terminlichen und wettertechnischen Gründen nicht mitfahren, muß ich meine Teilnahme für Travemünde leider absagen.:c 

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß, viele gute Fische (das wird schwer) und eine sichere Fahrt,#6 aber ich bin nach wir vor der Meinung, dass das Treffen wieder um einen Monat zu früh stattfindet|kopfkrat ( das Wasser ist noch zu kalt|uhoh 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Deep Sea schrieb:
			
		

> #h .... aber ich bin nach wir vor der Meinung, dass das Treffen wieder um einen Monat zu früh stattfindet|kopfkrat ( das Wasser ist noch zu kalt|uhoh
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Moin Ralf, schade dass Du nicht kommen kanst. 
Das Wasser ist zum Fischen wohl nicht mehr zu kalt - zum Baden ja !:m


----------



## Deep Sea (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wasser ist zum Fischen wohl nicht mehr zu kalt - zum Baden ja !:m



|wavey: Moin Klaus,

hast Du St. Aalbo schon vergessen?|kopfkrat Dat war ja auch nich so prall bei den niedrigen Wassertemperaturen.#d


----------



## Lachsy (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

schade ralf, wollte doch endlich mal wieder neben* meinem *auto stehn :q 
aber wir sehn uns bestimmt mal wieder

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Deep Sea (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

_


			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		


			schade ralf, wollte doch endlich mal wieder neben* meinem *auto stehn :q
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_#h Clarissa, ich find es auch schade, werde an euch denken. 


> _aber wir sehn uns bestimmt mal wieder_
> 
> mfg Lachsy


   Das will ich doch stark hoffen.|supergri


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Ne Deep Sea,
da muß ich doch mal Einspruch einlegen! Wer noch nicht los war in diesem Jahr, hat die halbe Saison schon verpennt - und wenn wir Starkwind über den März und April bekommen, hat er fast die ganze Saison verpennt. Wir haben Fische gefangen bis 0,6 Grad Oberflächentemperatur.
Ich war schon etwa 10 mal draußen - und nie ohne guten Fang an Silber. Mach die Leute man nicht Kopfscheu. Die Fische werden kommen, wenn der Wind nicht zu hart zum fischen wird. Nur der Dorsch macht sicht etwas knapp - aber der eine oder andere wird auch noch beißen.

Gl. Albo oder wie das heißt, war einfach die falsche Wahl. Das hatte wenig mit dem Wetter zu tun. Bei Kälte muß ich ins Tiefwasser und nicht in Buchten und Belten geschütztes Bootsfahren suchen.

Also: Freut euch aufs Wochenende-der Fisch ist da. Wenn ihr auch kommt, wirds schon gehen.


----------



## Tiffy (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute verbindlich sämtliche Essensbuchungen zugesagt. Das Wetter passt so wie es aussieht und auch sonst ist alles prima.

KURZ: *DAS TREFFEN FINDET STATT*

Also freut Euch drauf. Es wird schon #h

@ Deep Sea,

es waren ja bei weitem nicht nur die Wassertemperaturen die uns in Däneland zu schaffen machten. Es war ja noch so einiges andere. Und auch wenn das mit dem Fisch nix war, SPASS hat es gemacht! Und da kommt es drauf an


----------



## Acki (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin#h  @ Tiffy sind Morgen um ca.13Uhr vor Ort!! Gruß Acki:q


----------



## Deep Sea (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Freut euch aufs Wochenende-der Fisch ist da. Wenn ihr auch kommt, wirds schon gehen.



#h Dolfin,

hör lieber auf , sonst überleg ich mir das noch|kopfkrat


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin, ich bin wieder zu Hause.
Ich wollte mich mal bei den Organisatoren für die tolle Party bedanken. War super. #6


----------



## Lachsy (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Wir sind auch wieder daheim, nach 4 stunden aufendhalt auf dem Standstreifen der Autobahn :c :c :c :c .super treffen, war schön alle mal wieder zu sehn und neue leute kennzulernen. Auch unser dank an die Orga 

mehr dazu morgen 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## wemmi02 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

hallo  #h 
es war ein schöner tag in travemünde
einen dank an die organisatoren  #6


----------



## Acki (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

moin so hier erstmal einige Bilder vom treffen.tolle organisation dank an die mods!!

http://img49.*ih.us/img49/5771/pict00061oz.jpg
http://img49.*ih.us/img49/2686/pict00089un.jpg
http://img156.*ih.us/img156/7412/pict00098qk.jpg
http://img49.*ih.us/img49/5373/pict00191uo.jpg
http://img156.*ih.us/img156/4930/pict00203wj.jpg
http://img49.*ih.us/img49/3672/pict00272wf.jpg


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Sag mal Tiffy, wolltest du mit der dicken Brieftasche auf der Bar den Wirt beeindrucken.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Moin,

ich wäre ja so gerne dabei gewesen :c 

Sagt mal, habt Ihr nur Biere oder auch einige Dorsche verhaftet? Fangmeldungen? Bootsbilder?


----------



## Tiffy (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Ja da lästern alle drüber Knurri. Da ist aber so gut wie kein Geld drinne. Autohändler haben ja bekanntlich gar kein Geld :c.

Ich stecke mir halt alle Zettel mit Notizen ständig in die Geldbörse. Irgendwann ist das Ding dann so Dick wie es da ist. Ist aber schon wieder aufgeräumt. 

@all,

ich werd heute auch noch ein paar Bilder einstellen. War ein angenehmes Treffen mit vielen netten Menschen. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. #h


----------



## Deep Sea (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, habt Ihr nur Biere oder auch einige Dorsche verhaftet? Fangmeldungen? Bootsbilder?



Das würde mich auch interessieren|wavey: Wo sind die Bilder?|supergri 

Ich hab so oft an euch gedacht und mitgezittert, aber so unrecht hatte ich wohl nicht, was den Termin betraf.


----------



## Lachsy (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

ich habe ein kleine bericht geschrieben 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71288

mit bilders und farbe |supergri |supergri 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Broesel (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moinsen,
ich war zwar selber nicht mit auf den ""Schlepptouren" dabei, habe mich aber kurzerhand entschlossen mit meinem "Mini" am Samstagabend mal "kurz" an den Ort des Geschehens zu begeben.

Ich kann nur sagen, auch als "Nichtteilnehmer" ist so ein Treffen immer einen Besuch wert...etwas zu klönen und zu sabbeln und ein paar neue Boardies kennen zu lernen. Jedenfalls, das was ich so am Rande mitbekommen habe, war es eine äußerst gut durchorgansierte Veranstaltung...Klasse gemacht Jungs...#6 

Natürlich habe ich auch ein paar Bilders..ausm Lokal...

@Lachsy,
du wurdest nicht nur einmal geblitzt...sondern zweimal...|sagnix 
Also..erstes Bild..Vollformat-Lachsy...heimlich ausm Hintergrund...fast heimlich...
Der Rest Bilder...so eben in die gemütliche Runde...#h 

Wie gesagt, war ein netter Abend...Junior und ich danken Euch...


----------



## leguan8 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Es war eine tolle Runde. Es war schön enige Boardies mal wieder zu sehen und neue kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

War ne schöne runde Sache.
Was solls, der Fisch war da - er wollte bei dem sch... Nordost nur nicht beißen. Aber war doch n heißes Bullenreiten!
Ich fands so gut, dass ich morgen früh gleich noch mal antesten werde. Die
Trutten waren da, wollten nur nicht beißen. Aber Morgen bei Südwind....???


----------



## Sea Hawk (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo zusammen,

war richtig Unterhaltsam gewesen das Treffen. Nette Leute und eine super Stimmung#6 . Den einen oder anderen Boardi kennengelernt und die einen oder anderen Erfahrungen ausgetauscht.
Auch wenn der Wind uns Angelmässig einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat war es (die kleine) Anreise allemale Wert gewesen.Das Gemeinsame Essen war reichlich und hat sehr lecker geschmeckt. 
Super Organisiert gewesen und zum Schluss gab es sogar noch eine Tombola 
ohne Nieten. Tja, da habe sogar ich was gewonnen. Dank an die Sponsoren
und der Organisation#6 . Fische habe ich leider nur auf den Fischmarkt gesehen|kopfkrat

Habe natürlich auch ein paar Bilder gemacht.
Hier die kleine Bootsflotte von Acki und mir mit denen wir eigentlich der Ostsee ein paar Fische entführen wollten...




Es war zwar etwas frisch aber das konnte die Stimmung von Acki und mir     auch nicht trüben...




Acki und Johann beim Abschecken der Ausrüstung...




Sehr schöne Aussicht aus unseren ,ich sag mal sehr kleinen aber feinen,Appartment... 




Und die kleine TT-Line fuhr auch ab und zu vor unseren Booten vorbei





Bis zum nächsten mal:m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Erst einmal einen Dank an die / den Organisator - mit dem Wetter, dass über wir aber noch:q 
Wie haben nette und auskunftsfreudige Mitstreiter kennengelernt - so soll es sein #6 
Die Kombination AB-Bootsanglertreffen und BAC Wertungsangeln finde ich ganz gut, das sollten wir nächstes Jahr bei Westwind wiederholen :m 

Leider mußte ich schon am Sonnabend die Heimreise antreten, aber das Treffen war trotz des schlechten Wetters gut#6 

@ Lachsy

Danke für Deinen Bericht und die Bilder.


----------



## Deep Sea (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

|wavey: Moin Bootsangler,

wenn das alles so toll war, schlage ich vor, das nächste Bootsanglertreffen einen Monat vorzuziehen.:q  

Also das nächste Treffen Ende Januar 2007.#6   

PS: Ich wäre ja auch mitgefahren, nur nicht allein.#d


----------



## GFT (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin, Moin
An anderer Stelle (BAC Forum) habe ich mich schon bei den Organisatoren bedankt, aber ich wiederhole mich gerne.
Klasse Veranstaltung mit netten Teilnehmern, alles gut organisiert und deshalb nochmals:" Danke an die Organisatoren!"
Das mit der Gemeinschaftsveranstaltung von Anglerboard und BAC war aus meiner Sicht eine gute Sache.
Gruß GFT


----------



## Tiffy (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin zusammen,

jetzt bedanke ich mich auch noch mal bei allen Teilnehmern. Klasse das Ihr trotz der Wetterkapriolen gekommen seid und auch noch ausgehalten habt. Jedes Treffen ist nur so gut wie seine Teilnehmer. Also, habt vielen Dank :m

@ Deep Sea,

vielleicht solltest Du mal in Erwägung ziehen Dich für das 11. Trollingtreffen anzumelden. Dort hast Du die Möglichkeit Dich mal mit den Cracks der Gilde zu unterhalten. Diese werden Dir dann sicherlich bestätigen das der Termin im Grunde genau richtig für die Ecke war. Das Wetter kann Dir immer einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Dazu braucht man kein Winter, kein Regen und kein Schnee. Wind allein reicht schon aus Und den kann es zu jeder Jahreszeit geben.


----------



## Alva (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Moin Mädels ,
so jetzt  mal ausnamsweise einen Fangbericht .Am Freitagmorgen war erst mal Katastrophenalarm denn der Trailer stand mit einem blockierten Rad und lies sich erst nach 1,5 Stunden durch ständige Fönarbeiten am eingfrorenem Bremsseil zur Abfahrt überreden . Nach 15 Km stopp zum einkauf der Marschverpflegung und ein merkwürdiger Geruch machte klar das Bremsseil war wieder durch den kalten Fahrtwind fest und die Bremse war heiß genug zum Eierbraten . Also nach Fachberatung der nächsten Werkstatt ( bis morgen Mittag wäre das  passende Bremsseil wohl da ) komplette Auflaufbremse ausgeklinkt , vorsichter Bremsversuch ( geht doch ) und vorsichtig nach Travemünde . Um 10 Uhr waren natürlich schon alle lange auf dem Wasser und wir denn hinterher . Mein Freund Christian sagt noch die letzten werden die ersten sein . Erstmal Richtung Osten und dann Boot in den Wind und nach dem ausbringen der dritten Rute schon der erste Fisch am Haken . Nach guten Kampf wurde eine 71èr Forelle gekeschert und der Tag war gerettet . Im laufe des Tages kamen noch zwei weitere Forellen dazu und wir waren für das erste mal in Travemünder Revier sehr zufrieden ( vor allem nach dem abschneiden der anderen Team`s ) . 
Am Samstag gastaltete sich das ganze etwas zäher . Nach ca. 2,5 Std. hatten wir eine 51èr Forlle und nun ab auf Dorsch . Doch vor dem Dorsch kam wieder ne 67èr und dann erst der gefleckte . Alles in allem waren wir klasse bedient und hatten echt viel Spaß beim ( nicht immer ernst gemeinten )taktischen Austausch über Funk und Handy . 
Auch wir wären nächstes Jahr wieder dabei und wenn  meine Frau nicht wieder im Urlaub ist auch noch abends . So mußte ich wegen der Kid`s gleich nach Hause sprinten .
Gruß Peter


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. März 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo,
und nen schönen Dank an die Organisatoren. War eine rundum gelungene Sache. Mir hats an nichts gefehlt. Das Wetter ist so eine Sache. Aber:

Deep Sea:
Ich hatte es dir schon vorher gesagt, und wie Tiffy schon berichtet hat: Es ist die richtige Zeit - und die halbe Saison ist schon vorbei. Wenn ich meine Fangstatistiken anschaue - und die meiner Freunde, kann ich einfach nichts anderes sagen. Natürlich wäre etwas Westwind besser gewesen. Aber wir alle wollen doch kein Indoorangeln - oder?
Ich war am Dienstag noch einmal in dieser Ecke. Wieder nur einmal Silber. Am Mittwoch aber hatte ich sehr gut gefangen. Der Dorsch ist sicher sehr schlecht im Augenblick. Da ich aber über die Saison genügend Dorsche als Beifang habe, ist das für mich völlig o.K.! Worauf willst du warten? Auf die Hornies??
Auch dein Januarvorschlag hat sicher viele zum schmunzeln gebracht! Der Januar war in diesem Jahr so etwas von gigantisch, da taten mir nur die Leute leid, deren Boote irgendwo festgefroren waren.

Ich kann die Organisatoren nur bitten, nicht von dieser Zeit abzugehen. Wind gibts auch im August.


----------



## Deep Sea (4. März 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> und nen schönen Dank an die Organisatoren. War eine rundum gelungene Sache. Mir hats an nichts gefehlt. Das Wetter ist so eine Sache. Aber:
> 
> Deep Sea:
> ...



|wavey: Dolfin, Tiffy,

der Januarvorschlag war natürlich  gemeint, klaro?
Vielleicht solltet ihr das Treffen nicht so sehr mit den Augen eines Trolling-Spezialisten sehen#d , sondern mehr mit den Augen eines "Allround- Bootsanglers", der sich auch über den Fang eines schönen Dorsches (oder Hornhechtes ) freut.|supergri 
Wie bereits erwähnt, hätte mich das Wetter auch nicht abgeschreckt#c (und Wind schon garnicht), aber allein wollte ich nicht hochdüsen.
Wir hatten bereits zweimal Pech mit dem Wetter im Februar, was spricht denn dagegen, es einmal Ende März oder Anfang April zu versuchen?|kopfkrat  Auch zu dieser Jahreszeit lassen sich noch gute Mefos fangen und der Spaß  am gemeinsamen Bootfahren (und Angeln) wird mit steigenden Temperaturen sicherlich nicht kleiner#d  werden.

Gruß Deep Sea


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. März 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hallo Deep Sea,

es geht doch nicht um die Sicht der Trollingspezialisten. Es geht um das Frühjahrsfangverbot des Dorsches. Ich lehne Veranstaltungen ab, die in dieser Zeit irgendwie dem Dorsch gelten. Was jeder für sich persönlich auf seinem Boot daraus macht, will ich nicht weiter anrühren.
Also gerade diejenigen, die es in erster Linie auf den Dorsch abgesehen haben,
sollten sich doch über diese Termine freuen.

Zum Hornhecht: Das ist für mich Grund, meine Aktivitäten für 2 Monate zu beenden. 

Petri


----------



## Alva (4. März 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Hiermit möchte ich mich noch mal für den Gutschein bedanken , von dem ich erst im nachhinein erfahren habe . Für unsere 67èr Meerforelle ( 4,12 Kg ) habe ich einen Gutschein im Travemünder Maritim Hotel erhalten ( 2 Personen 2 Tage im DZ ). Das gibt entweder ein schönes Wochenende mit der Frau oder die Übernachtungsfrage für das Dezembertreffen hat sich damit erledigt .
Danke noch mal an den Sponsor und die Organisatoren .
Gruß Peter 
Trolling Team Alva


----------



## Deep Sea (4. März 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Deep Sea,
> 
> es geht um das Frühjahrsfangverbot des Dorsches. Ich lehne Veranstaltungen ab, die in dieser Zeit irgendwie dem Dorsch gelten.
> 
> Petri



Hallo Dolfin,

ich hoffe, Du hast mich nicht falsch verstanden. Darum (s.o.) geht es mir auch:m .
Wer mich kennt, weiß, dass ich ich auch kein Freund dieser Veranstaltungen bin.#d Diese finden ja auch meist im Januar und Februar statt. Ende März, Anfang April haben die Dorsche dieser Region ihr Laichgeschäft wohl hinter sich. Ich lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren.
Es geht mir in erster Linie ja auch nicht um den Dorschfang (ich schleppe auch gern, aber meine Mitfahrer möchten auch mal pilken), sondern um angenehmere Temperaturen für alle Beteiligten, unter denen ja auch Frauen sind. 
Wenn das als reines Trollingtreffen|kopfkrat  gemeint ist, dann sollte man es auch so deklarieren und die Terminwahl beibehalten.:m 

Gruß Deep Sea


----------



## Tiffy (5. März 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Na ja,

die Bekloppten  die im Februar bei eisigen Winden auf der Ostsee zum Angeln fahren sind meist Schleppfischer...

Ist nur überhaupt garnienich negativ gemeint. Sind halt Angler die in ihrem Bereich genau so verstrahlt sind wie alle anderen Angler


----------



## Lachsy (5. März 2006)

*AW: 3. Bootsanglertreffen ?*

Video vom treffen ist online 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71825

mfg Lachsy


----------

